# The log of all logs: Jol's Log 2.0



## Joliver (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Trendkill (Jul 19, 2022)

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> View attachment 24868



You've ruined my workout. I can't even...I'm LITERALLY shaking.....


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 19, 2022)

veiny triumphant bastard


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 19, 2022)

i'm making sure I sub to this log!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m not saying I this thread gave me an orgasm but would it be weird if this thread gave me an orgasm?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not saying I this thread gave me an orgasm but would it be weird if this thread gave me an orgasm?



Let's be real here...it'd be weird if it didn't. 

Plus, this is probably the most pedestrian shit that will be posted today. Don't think I don't see you in the chat @RiR0 . Got my 👀 on you.....


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> View attachment 24868



My wife saw me laughing my ass off and looked over my shoulder

Fuck you Trend lol


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2022)

Day 2 of weekly training cycle is upper body HIIT/yoga/stretching/weird shit. 

3 sets of light hang clean and jerks x 90 seconds per set. 30 seconds rest. 

10 wingates on ski erg. (30 seconds all out...90 second rest)

Weighted vest hand stand drags. 25lb plate. 2 x 10 yards. 1 min rest.

30 min weighted vest yoga/stretching. Mostly hip stuff. 

4x6 min moderate effort rolls. 

Tasted ammonia, so I quit. 

~90 min total. 

The likelihood of me logging anything else is extremely low. So I hope you hated it as much as I hated doing it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)

You will keep this updated. Or else


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You will keep this updated. Or else



I'll probably abandon this and just go back to our log after my attention seeking behavior has been rewarded with glowing adoration from the masses. 

Or until I tear my ACL again. Either or....🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

Ya gota log , its for posterity this shit could end up as part of ya memoirs.

"Joliver - My life as a runway model and some other shit"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 20, 2022)

And go:
- B
- I
- G
- B
- A
- L
- D
- B
- E
- A
- R
- D
- G
- U
- Y

Did I do it right?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And go:
> - B
> - I
> - G
> ...



Damn right you did, Sir. My own weapon used against me. 

Damn...that's what I've been doing to everyone all these years? Wow...it hurts.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2022)

Lower/legs

Warm up with 5 mins of no knee touch duck walks. 

Squats 

3x paused warmups for shitty hip.
1x5@65% 2 sec pause.
1x4@85% too hot to pause shit so I just didn't from here on.
1x3@90%
1x2@90%
1x1@95%
1x1@90%
1x3@100% light reverse band
1x2@103% light reverse band 

Deadlift 
5x5@70% with ~50lbs of bands. 

5x weighted vest deep knee over toe lunges till failure. 30 seconds rest. 

3x Turkish get ups with weight till failure. 1 min rest. 

3x 30sec scramble drills with weighted vest. 

30 minutes of thought crime. 

Skipped abs. Skipped calves.

i probably lied about most of this. So do if you decide to do it, tell me how it works for you. Looks tough, though.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

I’ve never tried reverse bands on squats. I hate them for deads and bench so I figured I’d hate them for squats too. Might have to try them at least once.

I dont skip abs but I’ve skipped calves for the past 30 years.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Who trains calves?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lower/legs
> 
> Warm up with 5 mins of no knee touch duck walks.
> 
> ...


Well, here is the issue... no volume for squats.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Well, here is the issue... no volume for squats.



Don't need it. My legs are jacked enough...well, jacked enough for me, anyways. I lift entirely for strength and speed.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Who trains calves?



I train all kinds of animals...calves and goats and pigs but your mom hasn't called me in a while.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I’ve never tried reverse bands on squats. I hate them for deads and bench so I figured I’d hate them for squats too. Might have to try them at least once.
> 
> I dont skip abs but I’ve skipped calves for the past 30 years.



I came up "through the system" doing them. But quite a few people have said this. They feel...."artificial" to some people.  

I shouldn't have skipped abs. I knew it was a dick move. 

I'm going to lie about it next time. Swear.


----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Don't need it. My legs are jacked enough...well, jacked enough for me, anyways. I lift entirely for strength and speed.
> 
> View attachment 24938


Nice set of get away sticks !


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice set of get away sticks !



Hey thanks man! I figure they aren't bad for a dude whose bread and butter is almost entirely cardio.


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Who trains calves?


Cowboys


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Don't need it. My legs are jacked enough...well, jacked enough for me, anyways. I lift entirely for strength and speed.
> 
> View attachment 24938


I'd rub your thighs without asking. I'll accept the consequences. 😁


----------



## presser (Jul 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> View attachment 24833


🤣🤣


----------



## presser (Jul 21, 2022)

nice quads man


----------



## Joliver (Jul 22, 2022)

Yesterday's workout: 

Ran 4 miles in 35 min...on a treadmill.  I imagined mountains and shit to compete with @CJ . Didn't work. 

Benched 40000000000lbs x1*














*May or may not have happened.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yesterday's workout:
> 
> Ran 4 miles in 35 min...on a treadmill.  I imagined mountains and shit to compete with @CJ . Didn't work.
> 
> ...


Must be wearing one of those cheating bench shirt thingys.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Must be wearing one of those cheating bench shirt thingys.


With a McDonald’s arch


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> With a McDonald’s arch


With an @Achillesking arch.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> With a McDonald’s arch



A good bit of arch is good for allowing the traps to take the weight and will help with leg drive

This is a good example of proper arch, you guys should try it, it may be able to throw a few pounds on your bench


----------



## Joliver (Jul 23, 2022)

7/22 Pull day

Barbell rows 5x5
Pullups 1x15,12,10,10,8
Dumbbell rows 5x10
High pulls 1x5,3,3,2,2

Ab wheel 5x10  
Pallof press 2 sets with band 
Turkish get ups 1x near failure.

Probably a good time to discuss one of my training philosophies: I almost always wear a weighted vest when I exercise unless it would get in the way of what I'm doing. I don't wear it to do squats, bench, or dead because I don't want to mess up any of my grooves.

The minimum weight I'll use is 10% of my bodyweight. The most I'll use is 40% because I don't want to tear up my vest. 

10% for cardio days
20% for most lifting days
30-40% if I'm just wearing the vest at home, work, etc.

A vest just sucks the life and cardio out of you. It makes everything harder and after an hour or two is pure misery--but there are few things that will make a person more athletic. 

Freestyle wrestling club circle jerk

1 hour drills.
30 min grappling. Pulled my adductor wrestling a visitor dude that was younger, bigger, faster, stronger, and wrestled at a higher level than I ever did....although I have a slightly better haircut. Thought about gunning him down in the parking lot...but too many witnesses from the krav maga class that come in after us were watching me limp out.

Went to pick up the girl so we could build a big ass fire and make s'mores and play grab ass.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> With an @Achillesking arch.


Don't you dare put me and arch in the same sentence. You guys aren't going to bully me


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 7/22 Pull day
> 
> Barbell rows 5x5
> Pullups 1x15,12,10,10,8
> ...


Where is this so called wrestling club located ???


----------



## Yano (Jul 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 7/22 Pull day
> 
> Barbell rows 5x5
> Pullups 1x15,12,10,10,8
> ...


These would be useless as big tits on a Nun for working out but if you like to just go rucking or hiking , their big boy holds 150lbs , could easily pack 75 or 100 in it and have plenty room for water snacks xtra ammo night vision sat phone dry fucking socks .. uhhh ..  .. i mean ....  your map and a sightseeing guide for the area , that handy boyscout compass grampy gave you and a few menus for good local take out ,, that kind of thing









						Hunting Packs | KUIU
					

KUIU lightweight hunting backpacks and bags provide convenient storage during hunting expeditions. Shop hunting packs and backpacks at KUIU. KUIU



					www.kuiu.com


----------



## Joliver (Jul 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Where is this so called wrestling club located ???



It's a super secret club in Birmingham, Alabama.  

It's a group of guys that used to wrestle and currently do other types of grappling that want to "stay sharp"....and obviously there's the circle jerk and punch and pie at the end.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It's a super secret club in Birmingham, Alabama.
> 
> It's a group of guys that used to wrestle and currently do other types of grappling that want to "stay sharp"....and obviously there's the circle jerk and punch and pie at the end.


I would've very much enjoyed attending. Both to wrestle as well catch a big load


----------



## Yano (Jul 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It's a super secret club in Birmingham, Alabama.
> 
> It's a group of guys that used to wrestle and currently do other types of grappling that want to "stay sharp"....and obviously there's the circle jerk and punch and pie at the end.


Ah the Birmingham Manhole Stretchers and Grapplers Association of Jefferson County .. 
place is great and they even have their own secret entrance


----------



## Joliver (Jul 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ah the Birmingham Manhole Stretchers and Grapplers Association of Jefferson County ..
> place is great and they even have their own secret entrance
> 
> View attachment 25192



Interestingly, I made my girlfriend watch the first two ninja turtle movies last week. I don't believe in coincidence 🤔


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 10% for cardio days
> 20% for most lifting days
> 30-40% if I'm just wearing the vest at home, work, etc.
> 
> ...


Is grab ass considered cardio, lifting or just wearing around the house?



Achillesking said:


> Don't you dare put me and arch in the same sentence. You guys aren't going to bully me


The King‘s archer, Achilles!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is grab ass considered cardio, lifting or just wearing around the house?
> 
> 
> The King‘s archer, Achilles!


Is this for real? Is this the rumor? I'm an bench arching fag?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is grab ass considered cardio, lifting or just wearing around the house?



My god....weighted vest grab ass..... you sir...have changed my Wednesday evenings from 8:30-8:32pm.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> My god....weighted vest grab ass..... you sir...have changed my Wednesday evenings from 8:30-8:32pm.
> 
> View attachment 25221


Why such a long period of time?


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Is this for real? Is this the rumor? I'm an bench arching fag?


So much so that the city of St. Louis has erected a monument in your honor.  I hear the French may have one as well.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> So much so that the city of St. Louis has erected a monument in your honor.  I hear the French may have one as well.
> View attachment 25233


It's cute the jealousy caused by my god like bench pressing abilities have mad all Yiur little minions loser your minds..muahahahahha


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's cute the jealousy caused by my god like bench pressing abilities have mad all Yiur little minions loser your minds..muahahahahha


You don’t need to brag about how big your arch is. We’ve all seen it and it’s really not that impressive. Hell the chicks arent even excited when they see it.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Why such a long period of time?



Foreplay. God....men. 😑


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You don’t need to brag about how big your arch is. We’ve all seen it and it’s really not that impressive. Hell the chicks arent even excited when they see it.


The only thing a chick has ever seen of me that has excited her was my fat dumpy ass walking out the door


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> The only thing a chick has ever seen of me that has excited her was my fat dumpy ass walking out the door


Great. As if your arch wasn’t enough now you have to bring your dump truck ass into the conversation. Dude leave some pussy for the rest of us.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 25, 2022)

7/22 plyometrics/weird shit/lower HIIT 

Lower stuff: 

Duck walks...don't know how many or how long
Box jumps till I bust ass
Depth drops till my knee hurts 
Deep knee over toe explosive lunges with a gay jump at the end


Toes to bar 3x10
Muscle ups 3xfail 
Banana/superman for 90 seconds

Plyo box push ups 3xfail

Big ass duffle bag filled with sand and some rocks maybe glass throws for a total of 5 mins.  

Hand stand walks not sure how far...20yd...maybe. 

Put calf back inside fence in front of bull that's too close x 1  

5 x 40yd sprint....then I quit. too hot. 

10 min of jumping rope.  

I'm not extremely specific with this sort of training. I just try to be active and explosive for a cumulative hour. I probably could put some more detail into it...but that's just not how any of it works for me. From week to week, I'll perform differently. 97 degree day sprints aren't 84 degree day sprints. 

I'm also aware that I'm on a bodybuilding/powerlifting forum and this isn't exactly anyone's cup of tea either. 

But...I'll just go fuck off. Here's the picture of my workout that stuck out to me....


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 25, 2022)

Depth drops fuck me. From what height?

Also why is your mom stuck in the barbed wire fence? What kind of son are you?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Depth drops fuck me. From what height?
> 
> Also why is your mom stuck in the barbed wire fence? What kind of son are you?



It varies a bit. 72" on down. Also depends on if I'm wearing my vest. Yesterday I was wearing it and did a 40" drop to jump back on a 24" box with 25lb of vest. Deceleration training is important to me. 

I know it seems like I want to tear my ACL again...but in my experience watching a lot of TV...and shit...it's the stopping and reversal that tears ACLs in most athletes. So train that stuff...often..ish. 

Hey....you 'bout to cross some fucking lines with yo mama jokes...watch yourself....


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 25, 2022)

That bovine has kind eyes.


----------



## TheConquistador (Jul 25, 2022)

This video is old, but I think there may be some satanism at my gym...


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It varies a bit. 72" on down. Also depends on if I'm wearing my vest. Yesterday I was wearing it and did a 40" drop to jump back on a 24" box with 25lb of vest. Deceleration training is important to me.
> 
> I know it seems like I want to tear my ACL again...but in my experience watching a lot of TV...and shit...it's the stopping and reversal that tears ACLs in most athletes. So train that stuff...often..ish.
> 
> ...




Is this your cow?


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Is this your cow?


It's his mom.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Is this your cow?



Yessir. What a thankless job I've gotten into with cattle. I could use the tax write off, though.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's his mom.



I hit the "laugh emoji" because I went insane with rage on that reply. You've made a powerful enemy today. 

Go back and look and see how much I jump rope? Is that a man you want problems with!? Huh!?


----------



## Yano (Jul 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It varies a bit. 72" on down. Also depends on if I'm wearing my vest. Yesterday I was wearing it and did a 40" drop to jump back on a 24" box with 25lb of vest. Deceleration training is important to me.
> 
> I know it seems like I want to tear my ACL again...but in my experience watching a lot of TV...and shit...it's the stopping and reversal that tears ACLs in most athletes. So train that stuff...often..ish.
> 
> ...


Hey man I don't do any plyo work any more or accel and decel work like I used to , my knees quit playing football 3 years before the rest of me did.

Check out some of the vids over at Overtime Athletes , guy is a top notch trainer and breaks down some really great off season and preseason drills that might help in what you do as well.

This kind of stuff


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I hit the "laugh emoji" because I went insane with rage on that reply. You've made a powerful enemy today.
> 
> Go back and look and see how much I jump rope? Is that a man you want problems with!? Huh!?


Oh shit you're a rope jumper?

What have I gotten myself into?

Timmy Anderson was only 3'9" in 3rd grade but I saw him beat the shit out of Michael Johnson.  The difference....Timmy jumped rope on the playground everyday.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yessir. What a thankless job I've gotten into with cattle. I could use the tax write off, though.


Oh yeah.  A tree fell today...... Spooked em and they went right through a high tension hotwire fence. 90 percent fence work 5 percent feeding.  2 percent actually working with them. That's before I cut and bale lol


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Oh yeah.  A tree fell today...... Spooked em and they went right through a high tension hotwire fence. 90 percent fence work 5 percent feeding.  2 percent actually working with them. That's before I cut and bale lol


Mine just seem to have a vendetta against a perfectly innocent fence. 😑 

At least you have some firewood to show for it. 😔


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Mine just seem to have a vendetta against a perfectly innocent fence. 😑
> 
> At least you have some firewood to show for it. 😔



I don't know how, but somehow it's all worth it. Getting in with them at the end of the day.....Getting rushed for licks and scratches, at least they will be happy when I kill em.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't know how, but somehow it's all worth it. Getting in with them at the end of the day.....Getting rushed for licks and scratches, at least they will be happy when I kill em.



Hey man...mine get the good life until the end. Something to be said for that. Same for the chickens and the few stupid pigs i have. The goats....well, you know what they about farmers and goats in Alabama. They are probably praying for the end....but I just keep them around for clearing brush and "general goat purposes."


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

7/25 push day

Bench
Warm up
1x10@65% few paused. Extended warm up.
1x10@70%
1x5,5,4@80%
1x3@90% felt "funny" so i stopped.

Olympic rings weird circle fly static hold thing I do....2x30 seconds.

OHP
5x8@70%ish...I think. This number is pretty old.

Shoulder rehab work:

Front and side raises. 2x15lb x ?

Triceps

Weird tricep extensions using the Smith machine bar. I lower the bar to a bit lower than waist height. Walk my feet out about 6 feet and do bodyweight extensions with my head passing between my arms. Whatever the fuck those are called.

1x10,8,7

Dips 3x12

10 mins of sit-thrus.  1 min on 1 off. Ended up fudging it a lot.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

What part of you felt funny at the 90% benches? Just in general, everything about it? Everything felt heavy as shit to me today. I thought it was weird. So I just did a lot of
Volume


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What part of you felt funny at the 90% benches? Just in general, everything about it? Everything felt heavy as shit to me today. I thought it was weird. So I just did a lot of
> Volume
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I focus on the speed of reversal. I know that sounds odd, but I like to turn the eccentric to concentric transition as fast as I possibly can. 

When I was working with 90% I just felt a weird "pull"  across my left pec. It's happened before. So I'm familiar with what it is. 2-3 week strain. Nothing life altering. 

I'm pushing the volume up in my next micro, so I'll back of the loading a bit and it should be fine.

Being old is a bitch.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 27, 2022)

7/26 upper body HIIT/yoga/stretching/weird shit

4x60 seconds clean and jerks. 30 seconds rest.

2x3 snatches...got body slammed by the last one. So...bad idea. 

12 wingates on ski erg. 

Hand stand weight drags. 25 yards total. 

30 min lower body mobility/yoga/stretching.

45 min of rolling.

7 min of ice bath. I think I died in the tub and logging my training is my hell.


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 2x3 snatches...got body slammed by the last one. So...bad idea.


Had one staple me to the ground by the back of my neck once. Guess those elbow weren't locked out after all!!!  🤣


----------



## Joliver (Jul 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Had one staple me to the ground by the back of my neck once. Guess those elbow weren't locked out after all!!!  🤣



Ah...the ole "dull guillotine" trick. I mean...I don't know what you're taking about. 😐


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2022)

7/27 lower 

Squats 
Warm up 
2x8@70%
2x6@75%
2x4@80%
2x2@85%
1x18@45% 

Deadlift 
6x3@80%

Split squat
1x5 w/ 225lbs Strip set with no rest 
1x5 w/ 185lbs 
1x3 w/ 135lbs goose was cooked


GHR 
3x failure w/ some kind of band I found in my bag.

Ab wheel 
5x15 

Planks
3 min 

Sit thru drill 
3x45 seconds. I was gassed. 

A certain jackass loser scumbag asked me "hey jol, you're my best and most trusted friend, why do you put percentages as opposed to weights in your log?" And also said "here's a picture of my butthole, does this look like monkey pox?" 

Last question first: yes. 

The first question is a bit more nuanced than your standard butthole diagnosis.  First, I'm 9 months out from ACL/LCL surgery. So I'm conservative with lower maxes. But I've implemented ceilings on my lifts that are there for my health. I've had my last surgery... hopefully.  I'm old. I'm almost exclusively HRT levels only and I have little desire to gain more muscle. If anything I'd prefer to be lighter. 215 is my wheelhouse. 225 is as high as I like to be, and right now I'm 240ish and starting to look a little smooth. 

I blame the weekend beer and grilling...ish. 

My current ceilings are:

Squat--500lbs
Bench--365lbs
Deadlift--500lbs...but will keep progressing this lift until early next year. Deads seem to hurt my knee more than the other lifts. But I can't have an equal squat and dead...it's embarrassing.

These are just the big 3. But I keep current maxes on almost everything and tend to refer to percentages only. Easier for me that way.

If you want to know what I lifted on any given day, you can ask. I'll probably lie about it, but I'll certainly answer as quickly as possible. 

My goals are maintaining a top gym bro level of strength while being healthy, flexible, explosive, fast, and have the highest strength endurance and total endurance possible.

Also, I am not a ginger. I do not have black dead soulless ginger eyes.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Also, I am not a ginger. I do not have black dead soulless ginger eyes.


Pics say otherwise but I’m not here to argue with a redhead.

Was the knee injury grappling related?  

What is your current TRT regimen?

Does Paps really have monkeypox?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 28, 2022)

Just what a dirty dead inside soulless ginger would say. 
Burn him at thy stake


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> A good bit of arch is good for allowing the traps to take the weight and will help with leg drive
> 
> This is a good example of proper arch, you guys should try it, it may be able to throw a few pounds on your bench


Dah fuq?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Pics say otherwise but I’m not here to argue with a redhead.
> 
> Was the knee injury grappling related?
> 
> ...



You've insulted me and then dare question my probable internet lies!? This is where we're at in society. Shame what the world is coming to...

Last question first since a delicate matter--such as paps recent diagnosis with monkey pox--requires a great deal of discretion. The answer is, as a medical professional internet healthcare provider doctor, I'm not allowed to answer due to the hippo 🦛 laws. I hope you understand paps' need for privacy and anonymity. 

The knee injury was grappling related. NOT wrestling, specifically. It was that ridiculous jiu jitsu shenanigans I do. 

Basically, as a group we were drilling a move where a dude attacks the ankle from bottom. Then goes up and over the leg to secure the hold with a figure 4. It's called a "honey hole" which is ironically not related to how paps got the monkey pox (pure coincidence), and is by definition a knee reap since his knee crosses over my knee and centerline. 

He slipped in sweat and fell on my knee...and thousands of dollars and hundreds of thousands of pain pills later...I'm a gimp. It was a complete accident. Grappling is a 100% injury sport...although I've never had surgery in all my years of wrestling...with the exception of my cauliflower ear thingy because my bitch ex wife, who said I was perfect the way I was to get me to marry her--didn't want me to be ugly anymore. 

Bad things happen when sweaty men are in close contact. Knees get torn up...shoulders get locked...people like paps get monkey pox...necks get injured...but life goes on. 

Now let's discuss all the steroids I eat. The scrubbing bubbles of the "fitness community." They do all the work, so I don't have to. 

I said HRT vs TRT since occasionally I'll use anabolic only monotherapy. I do this because testosterone, in any meaningful dose will drive my weight up to what I'd consider my natural weight of 240-245lbs, which is too heavy for my amateur grappling weight classes. And I don't like to be heavy. I don't feel fast. I feel old. 

TRT dose is as low as 150mgs ever week...but sometimes I'll extend it to 10 days. I'm blessed with an interesting tell that indicates when my androgen to estrogen ratio is getting out of whack. I'll get one zit. Just one. May be on my back. Maybe face. But always just one big painful zit. A day or so later, my dick won't be "reliable" in the heat of battle. 

I'll bump it up to as high as 250mg a week if I'm trying to progress in some strength category. But I don't stay there for more than a month. 

Currently I'm on: 

200mgs of EQ every 2 weeks
75mgs of Test EW 

I've plenty of aggression and drive at with that level of test, for some reason. And the EQ keeps me in the cardio. And oddly enough I don't look bad either. 

I don't use any other ancillaries. 

I hope this long and meandering post has irritated and confused you all.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You've insulted me and then dare question my probable internet lies!? This is where we're at in society. Shame what the world is coming to...
> 
> Last question first since a delicate matter--such as paps recent diagnosis with monkey pox--requires a great deal of discretion. The answer is, as a medical professional internet healthcare provider doctor, I'm not allowed to answer due to the hippo 🦛 laws. I hope you understand paps' need for privacy and anonymity.
> 
> ...


I expected a longer and more thorough answer.  You disappoint me sometimes Jol.  

So if I understand you correctly you and a group of guys were "drilling" each other's "honey holes" and the activity got so intense that some dude slipped on the sweat on the mat and crushed your knee.  I question that this was actually a jiu jitsu activity but the knee injury at least sound legit.

How did you build the knee back so quickly to be able to do depth jumps?  What was the rehab and depth progression like?

With the low dose EQ do you have any hematocrit issues?

I also just reviewed your picture and it appears as though this is one of the times your androgen/estrogen ratio is out of what because you have one giant zit on your forehead.  Not sure how I missed that before but thanks for explaining why this happens.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I expected a longer and more thorough answer.  You disappoint me sometimes Jol.
> 
> So if I understand you correctly you and a group of guys were "drilling" each other's "honey holes" and the activity got so intense that some dude slipped on the sweat on the mat and crushed your knee.  I question that this was actually a jiu jitsu activity but the knee injury at least sound legit.
> 
> ...



You know who is really disappointed in me? My boss. I typed all of that out ON A PHONE while I was supposed to be working...and you mock me for it. Ridiculous. Shameful. 

And as demeaning and sarcastic as your description of my life altering injury was...meh....I'd say it's fair. 

Regarding the knee: first, I traveled a bit and got an excellent surgeon that specialized in athletes and tissue restoration. He was great and the quadruple mortgage on my trailer was worth it. My rehab specialist was an athlete and was committed to getting back to some sort of competitive status quickly. 

Second, I was EXTREMELY aggressive. And I used every tool at my disposal and spared no expense to recover. Here's a post from February gives a bit of detail into my milestones. 



Joliver said:


> I had surgery ACL surgery last November. Bear in mind that I did all sorts of prp, stem cell, red light, massage, and electrostim therapy, so your results may be different if you do (or don't do) some of those things.
> 
> Week 1-2:  ROM and stability stuff. Re-learned to walk with a normal gait.
> Week 3: body weight squats onto a box. Wall squats. Bridging. Stationary bike.
> ...



Third, I took all the HGH, tb500, BPC157 in the world. I took zero test, and even now am on only 75mg a week (being as how it hinders collagen synthesis). My hrt protocol was mild anabolics only. 

Last but not least, I lived in a weighted vest. Did *EVERYTHING* in a weighted vest. 

The entire recovery is far more extensive than I could list here, even though I like to type. But dynamic/plyo/jumping stuff/lateral work was key in my recovery. But it was nerve-racking. Made me anxious to come off a box...but pushing some limit every day was key to regaining confidence in my leg. 

The progression was stair based at first. Then speed on stairs. Lateral stairs...then at speed.  Box jumps. Weighted box jumps. Sing leg stairs....It was unreal. But there was a milestone every day for the most part. 

My nutrition was also on point. Any and every supplement that had any evidence no matter how little was added.

But in the end, it was my desire to not be a fat piece of shit that talked about the glory days that got me back to good 3 months ahead of schedule. 

Still have some setbacks...and still have some anxiety doing plyo work. But oddly I'm such a wide squatter that my knees don't over travel my toes...so it causes me very little issue. Front squatting is a bit off-putting...and deadlifts. But overall, I think me and the bros that helped me pulled off a miracle for a 40 year old. 

My biggest test was catching the trailer hitch on my truck with my knee the other day. Little hyperextension...but was fine after a few days. 

I feel I could squat more. I know I could. 5 went fairly quickly...but at this point, I just can't see needing more absolute strength at a potential health cost. 

Regarding my crit: I'm sure it can get bad, but I drain my blood fairly regularly anyway. I just get a brake bleed kit from harbor freight and a Erlenmeyer flask with a rubber stopper, some medical tubes and drain 500mls every 16 weeks...ish.

Regarding my picture: you'll be hearing from my attorneys within 72 hours. I hope you won the lottery.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

You were right about an aggressive rehab.  Damn.  Obviously it has worked.  Would you say the weighted vest was the biggest contributor in the overall recovery?  Simply living in it all the time?  

Another question - the PRP - how effective was that?  Have you used it before for any other issues?  Do you feel it's effective on the joint itself or more just a soft tissue recovery methodology?

I'm also fairly certain your not lying about the self phlebotomy.  Holy shit.

My attorney is Johnny Cochrane.  Yes, he is dead.  Yes he is still my attorney.  Dude got OJ off so I have no fear of your legal team.  Expect more photoshop madness in the future.  I will also carry a ball hitch with me at all times.  You have been warned.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You were right about an aggressive rehab.  Damn.  Obviously it has worked.  Would you say the weighted vest was the biggest contributor in the overall recovery?  Simply living in it all the time?
> 
> Another question - the PRP - how effective was that?  Have you used it before for any other issues?  Do you feel it's effective on the joint itself or more just a soft tissue recovery methodology?
> 
> ...



That's a hard question. I believe the weighted vest provided my knee with the stimulus it needed to signal for an excellent recovery, but in the absence of excellent supplementation and total nutrition, all the appropriate hormones for injury healing, and solid absolute cutting edge recovery protocol, I'm not sure I can make the claim that it could be a "stand alone" and deliver the same results. 

For me, this is a study with n=1. Was prolotherapy the "experimental" therapy that got me over the line? The quality of the surgeon? PRP? Who knows... It's hard to say because I can't  go back and do the other knee simultaneously with different variables. Paps may Nancy kerrigan me one day and we'll see. 

I can speak to the PRP as being effective as a stand alone. Doctor said "you got three months of healing for the price of one." I'd had  good experiences with PRP with a couple of other injuries. It is effective.

PRP is simply the body's "flagging response" to injury that calls for collagen deposition and  fibroblast proliferation etc. Things that non-bleeding wounds won't have because ligaments aren't vascular enough to have platelets. So my understanding is that it makes any non-vascular injury (bone, joint, cartilage, ligaments, tendon, etc) heal as if they were more closely related to soft tissue. 

Photo-immobilized epidermal growth factor was another one of those "game changers," as he called it. 

But as far as the things people could do at home without a doctor that would do everything in the world, I'd say electrostim and weighted vest with a focus on nutrition would cut months off complete recovery time. 

Another thing I did was no alcohol and no NSAIDs. Both things that inhibit wound healing. I think I took 5 total pain killers just to sleep in the first week. Pain management was almost exclusively anti-inflammatory otc supplements and electrostim (effective after the first week). But it was fuck you painful for the first few days.

But all in, I approached the recovery as a "always be healing" situation. Either stimulating the healing and/or providing the constituents of healing. 

0/10 would not recommend ACL tear. 

Now the self phlebotomy...it's more humane. With the vacuum pump, I can a) enlarge my penis, b) use a 23g needle instead of the standard bullshit they use at blood drives, and c) draw from other spots like my legs so that I don't scar down my arm veins.

But sucking out your own life blood takes a certain mentality, so it's not for everyone. 

And lastly, you better hope the glove don't fit...because I'll be enjoying  your new AC in my garage. 

And that ball hitch thing....NOT FUNNY. I could have been killed. Or at least I wanted to die....


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 29, 2022)

Thank you for the detailed responses especially around PRP.  That therapy has really peaked my interest lately and I'm going to try and find a doc around here that does it and knows what he's doing.

I've installed ball hitches made of nearly transparent lexan around my AC condensors.  There will be no theft without a screaming wail when you smash into one of them.  I also got rid of my goats and replaced them with wolverines so you aren't tempted to do Alabama farmer things to them.  The wolverines will simply eat you after you been incapacitated by the ball hitches.  You've been warned.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Thank you for the detailed responses especially around PRP.  That therapy has really peaked my interest lately and I'm going to try and find a doc around here that does it and knows what he's doing.
> 
> I've installed ball hitches made of nearly transparent lexan around my AC condensors.  There will be no theft without a screaming wail when you smash into one of them.  I also got rid of my goats and replaced them with wolverines so you aren't tempted to do Alabama farmer things to them.  The wolverines will simply eat you after you been incapacitated by the ball hitches.  You've been warned.



No problem, my dude. It's worth it. Especially with shoulder shit that I know you suffer from since I've been skulking around outside your house for a few months. Give it a shot. Get it!? Come on!!! Aww...to hell with you guys. 

Sounds like paps will suffer immensely trying to get "my air conditioners from one of my rentals." I look forward to it.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 29, 2022)

7/28 LISS 

Worked from home. Too hot to run. Fun pool splash time cardio. 2 hours...no weight vest because buoyancy is a thing. 

Was extremely bored. Hooked every muscle group up to electrostim machine. Girlfriend didn't attach a lead correctly and shocked the shit out of me. 

Stretched a bit. 

Roamed around outside. 

Shot some guns. 

Screwed around on the Internet.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> No problem, my dude. It's worth it. Especially with shoulder shit that I know you suffer from since I've been skulking around outside your house for a few months. Give it a shot. Get it!? Come on!!! Aww...to hell with you guys.
> 
> Sounds like paps will suffer immensely trying to get "my air conditioners from one of my rentals." I look forward to it.


yep shoulder and maybe a knee. I’ll inject this into the conversation with my insurance company before I take the plunger, er, plunge.

I will smell Paps feet a mile away so I’ll know he’s coming. Plus you never removed the human remains from the attic so you owe me a credit on this months rent.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

7/29 pull day

Pull ups with 20% vest 4x12 it was at that moment I knew I fucked up.

Rows 6x6 @225lbs with bands...gassed. took the bands off...started stripping weight at some point. Got light headed.

Dumbbell row 3x10@100lbs

Golfer's elbow starting to show up. It's like tennis elbow...but on the opposite side...and if you live in the swankiest trailer park in the county.

Upright rows 1x10,9,9,8 @135lb the most undisciplined swinging of weight you've ever seen. The flop sweat set in.

Took the vest off for ab wheel 3x10 laid down on the ground between reps. Real pussy shit.

Gassed. Started this session gassed. The rest in between sets were long and the recoveries weren't full. Heart rate didn't drop below 100 after a 3 min rest. Tasting ammonia pretty early on.

Something was physically wrong. Started to ache at old injury sites.

Didn't roll. Didnt do anything the next day. My previous LISS day was swimming...but it was really just kind of floating. 

Probably had the Rona or something. Maybe the opossum gumbo went bad. Who knows....

Will regroup...see what happens next week.


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 7/29 pull day
> 
> Pull ups with 20% vest 4x12 it was at that moment I knew I fucked up.
> 
> ...


Trailer park elbow is a very real and crippling problem among the employmently challenged ...

Person ain't got but two arms baby in each one , two dangling shoppin bags.. on the left a bag of diapers, 3 two liter bottles of Mr Pibb and 6 lbs of candy ,, shopping bag on the right thats your standard half gallon of coffee brandy , a carton of virginia slims and 6 scratch off tickets .... Not easy being a single parent of 11 damn it.

That shits rough on the joints and tendons no wonder can't none of em go to work.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 7/29 pull day
> 
> Pull ups with 20% vest 4x12 it was at that moment I knew I fucked up.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping this is some type of sabotage of you 2024 run! 

But really, hope things turn up!


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

Try this now instead of some possum gumbo


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2022)

8/1 Push 

Dumbbell bench 
5x10 @100lbs.

OHP 
5x10@135lbs

Dips w/45lb
2x10 

Front/lateral delt work 
3x15@20lbs 

Triceps 
Close grip bench 
135lbs amrap....lost count...30ish... definitely less than 200. 

1xturkish get up with 100lb kettlebell. 

6x6min BJJ rolls. 1 folkstyle wrestling round of 3min/2min/2min.

Needed a less rigorous day today. Feeling a bit off. 

Check in the box workout. Check in the box everything, really. 

Didn't really want to log this. Perhaps it'll go under the radar. This is pathetically lazy.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 2, 2022)

100lb Turkish getup is no small feat.  

This log will continue or the beatings will return.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> 100lb Turkish getup is no small feat.
> 
> This log will continue or the beatings will return.



Oh I lied about that. Sorry for the confusion. I substituted backwards, face down, ass up abductor machine work. You know, like on Instagram.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 3, 2022)

Im late to the black panther party but i wanted to drop these to keep u alive and healthy!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

@silentlemon1011 you left before seeing this in chat.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 25849
> 
> @silentlemon1011 you left before seeing this in chat.


Like a jacked piece of broccoli!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 25849
> 
> @silentlemon1011 you left before seeing this in chat.



I'm just a clown to you people! One day...one day you'll pay.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm just a clown to you people! One day...one day you'll pay.


At least I removed the giant zit this time....


----------



## Joliver (Aug 11, 2022)

10 Aug: lower

Front squat (always makes me a bit nervous...knee and such)

Warm up x 3.
Sonogram....looks intact.
1x10 @185lbs
1x10 @225lbs
Sonogram...seems good.
1x5@275lbs
1x1@315lbs (new new knee PR with no pain...but felt different, so I backed off)

Deadlifts 

Verkhoshansky extended set with no more than 10 seconds rest. 

85% (I just used 455lbs) x 5,3,2,2,1,1,1

Short step lunge (where my butt ends up on my heel)

5x10 w/25lb dumbbells 

GHR with bands 

3x20

Ab wheel 3x15 
Leg raises 3x15 
Pallof press 3x5 w/ some random amount of time hold. 

Calves 
Weighted vest jump rope stayed on toes 5x1min.   

Bunch of Granbys and sit-thrus.  

Rolled for an hour. 

I didn't post anything for a week and nobody noticed. So it's reinforced that you all hate me. And I should just...😐🔫


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

11 Aug LISS Cardio 

No weighted vest today. Take that, machine. 

Ran 6 miles in 55:20. Could have kept going. Felt like a free man with no vest. 

Yoga/stretching for the hip. 

After that glorious cardiovascular performance, I drained 500ml of blood to make sure it never happens again.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> After that glorious cardiovascular performance, I drained 500ml of blood to make sure it never happens again.


What does that MEAN exactly? And from where?  Lol.. just draining blood like you're feeding vampires and shit.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> What does that MEAN exactly? And from where?  Lol.. just draining blood like you're feeding vampires and shit.



I drain my blood periodically just to mitigate the risk of polycythemia.  

I take it from different places. I did my calf vein this time. I don't like going to the red cross because they constantly use the arm veins and scar them down. Plus they always ask me weird shit...where have I been...Or about man on man buttsecks, do I take any sort of illegal drugs (as my water hose veins pulsate with sludge obviously created by illegal drug use, etc. 

Soooo....I just take it out myself...and make candy out of it and feed it to trick-or-treaters. 

Jk...I dump it down the sink.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Soooo....I just take it out myself...and make candy out of it and feed it to trick-or-treaters.
> 
> Jk...I dump it down the sink.


"Sink".. ALSO know as vampire trick or treaters. I've seen your legs before. I think it's from the movie Blade.. just sayin. Buyers beware!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> "Sink".. ALSO know as vampire trick or treaters. I've seen your legs before. I think it's from the movie Blade.. just sayin. Buyers beware!



You know too much. Pm address.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

I haven’t ran like that in years. I miss it but absolutely don’t lol. I just miss when it wouldn’t destroy me to run at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Shot some guns.



I am here to start a argument. 

Low port is nothing but a relic of poor catwalk design, as well as not training to a high enough standard. 

High port is the only acceptable way to pass through a threshold.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I am here to start a argument.
> 
> Low port is nothing but a relic of poor catwalk design, as well as not training to a high enough standard.
> 
> High port is the only acceptable way to pass through a threshold.




Challenge accepted.

You are out of your dad gummed cotton picking monkey brained mind.

LOW port is the only way. It maintains a point of connection with the shooter and is therefore always faster and more accurate.

High port is how the gay navy semen accidentally gives his "butt buddy" a lobotomy because they didn't trust themselves not to shoot their balloon boat.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I drain my blood periodically just to mitigate the risk of polycythemia.
> 
> I take it from different places. I did my calf vein this time. I don't like going to the red cross because they constantly use the arm veins and scar them down. Plus they always ask me weird shit...where have I been...Or about man on man buttsecks, do I take any sort of illegal drugs (as my water hose veins pulsate with sludge obviously created by illegal drug use, etc.
> 
> ...


When I first mentioned doing my own phlebotomy a few of the guys thought I was fucking nuts hahaha , glad to see i'm not the only screw ball


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> High port is how the gay navy semen accidentally gives his "butt buddy" a lobotomy because they didn't trust themselves not to shoot their balloon boat.


Hey Hey Heyyyy

 Just cus folks are called seamen and just cus the uniform indeed does have a Bib on your back  does NOT mean everyone is some ones butt buddy. 😏 Not every one ...

An that that lobotomy might not be accidental that's called shooting Russian style in the manual - straight through the hostage. 👍


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> You are out of your dad gummed cotton picking monkey brained mind.
> 
> ...



Physics.  Stopping the momentum at eye level is inefficient.  

Inertia 

"a property of matter by which it continues in its existing state of rest or uniform motion in a straight line, unless that state is changed by an external force."


 Do you swing your pistol up and try to counter the movement when you reach you sights?  Or do you drive out in a straight line and bring the sights to your eyes?

Coming around a corner low leaves your barrel in a ineffective position to shoot. Coming around a corner collapsed and high still allows the shot.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Physics.  Stopping the momentum at eye level is inefficient.
> 
> Inertia
> 
> ...


Shit like this is why we need a kill house. Team up , pass out the paintball guns and go fucking ham haahahaha.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Shit like this is why we need a kill house. Team up , pass out the paintball guns and go fucking ham haahahaha.



I have always wanted to do this with simunituon! Paint rounds hurt like a bitch so there is still some adrenaline lol


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I have always wanted to do this with simunituon! Paint rounds hurt like a bitch so there is still some adrenaline lol


I still have several of my old paintball set ups down stairs , budd orr '98 super cocker with a back bottle set up , 300 ball motorized hopper , that was my speed ball gun. We used to play quite a bit , survival teams and speed ball tourneys. Tons of fun holy shit your heart fucking pounds.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I have always wanted to do this with simunituon! Paint rounds hurt like a bitch so there is still some adrenaline lol


Ya know you can get scent balls for them now right ? Deer fox skunk all kinds of them out now. Send a few out right from the tree stand and never have to risk contaminating an area with your own stank to put out lure.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ya know you can get scent balls for them now right ? Deer fox skunk all kinds of them out now. Send a few out right from the tree stand and never have to risk contaminating an area with your own stank to put out lure.



Going to the store on my way home lol


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Physics.  Stopping the momentum at eye level is inefficient.
> 
> Inertia
> 
> ...



Well, apparently you're just a better shooter than ole Jol. I mean... because apparently, you AREN'T subject to God's own special little inertia maker....GRAVITY. 

So you get the inertia of pulling down with your gun...and all the momentum of the mass of the earth coming with it at 9.81m/s^2...and you have to make not one...BUT TWO points of contact with the gun before you can rock and roll.

But STUPID OLE JOL is out there with his gun already in his shoulder pocket...slicing the pie...ready to yank that gun up 30 degrees and send it. 

Better send some chick beat cop to see if idiot jol has the muzzle facing the right way and the clip...uh..oh..I mean magazine ain't as backwards as inbred Jol's way of life.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, apparently you're just a better shooter than ole Jol. I mean... because apparently, you AREN'T subject to God's own special little inertia maker....GRAVITY.
> 
> So you get the inertia of pulling down with your gun...and all the momentum of the mass of the earth coming with it at 9.81m/s^2...and you have to make not one...BUT TWO points of contact with the gun before you can rock and roll.
> 
> ...




If you led with your muzzle low around a corner I would grab it. I would grab it hard! My soft supple hands wouldn't let go. You would be left staring into my piercing green eyes wondering what comes next. You think your inbred? Ha!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> If you led with your muzzle low around a corner I would grab it. I would grab it hard! My soft supple hands wouldn't let go. You would be left staring into my piercing green eyes wondering what comes next. You think your inbred? Ha!



Everyone tells you you're wrong because you are.

It is NOT a coincidence


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> If you led with your muzzle low around a corner I would grab it. I would grab it hard! My soft supple hands wouldn't let go. You would be left staring into my piercing green eyes wondering what comes next. You think your inbred? Ha!



Nuh uh.



silentlemon1011 said:


> Everyone tells you you're wrong because you are.
> 
> It is NOT a coincidence



Yeah. Let's kill him. He CLEARLY can't shoot.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Stay Back !!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

12 Aug pull day

Barbell row 
4x8 @225lbs


Pull-ups 
5x15 no vest 


Dumbbell row 
3x10 @100lbs


Chin ups 
3x10 no vest


Face pulls (shoulder is shitty...so little rehab)
5x10 @50lbs

Dumbbell pullover
4x10 @100lbs

5x Turkish get ups @60lbs

20 min of jumping rope. 

Scramble drills.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 15, 2022)

13 Aug plyo stuff (weighted vest ~25lbs)

5x5  36" box jumps 
3x3 48" depth drops to 36" box jump. 

3x6 Superman super duper plyo pushup. It's probably not really called that but it's my garage. File a complaint with the dog. 

Olympic ring stuff...for abs, chest, arms, back. All timed static holds. 

5x30 seconds throwing ~120lb sand bag around like a maniac. 

Duck walks 3 x 10 meters. 

Handstand walks 3 x 10 meters.

5 x Turkish get ups with 40lb sand bag. 

Sprints 5 x 40 meters. 

5 x Ladder foot work complexes. 

My cardio has gotten beyond what I was expecting lately. My heart rate will recover from 160 to under 120bpm in a shade over a minute. It's especially shocking given I'm a pint low of RBC and whatnot.

It's probably about time to cut to 220. May start that at the end of September. Maybe.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 13 Aug plyo stuff (weighted vest ~25lbs)
> 
> 5x5 36" box jumps
> 3x3 48" depth drops to 36" box jump.
> ...



Damn that makes me wanna puke. I need to get back on top of conditioning. Those Turkish get ups are rough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn that makes me wanna puke. I need to get back on top of conditioning. Those Turkish get ups are rough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus don't point out what an animal he really is ,, if he gets a swelled head there will be no living with him hahahaah.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

15 Aug push day. Little extra volume today. For me anyway. 😐 (Vest ~40lbs)

Incline barbell (30 sec rest)
1x10,9,8,8,6,6,4,2 w/225lbs 

If I'm being honest with myself, I sandbagged 1st two sets because I knew what was coming. But the last sets took my soul. Should have stepped the weight up.

Flat dumbbell
2x fail (17ish?, 12) @80lbs

5 minute rest

Dips
3x12 (vest on/30 second rest)

Handstand pushups (no vest...see later comment on triceps)
1x10,8 nearly broke my neck when my triceps gave out...so went to...

Pike pushups (vest back on)
3x10

Delt rehab work
front 3x12
Lateral 3x12

Tricep work
2x10

Tris were pretty used up...don't even know why I did this. Garbage volume.

Went and rolled with a dude that said "wrestling was useless" after I did all of this...and made wrestling look useless.

Ice bath for 5ish min.

Forgot underwear in my bag today...went back to work commando. The humiliation ritual was complete.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Forgot underwear in my bag today...went back to work commando. The humiliation ritual was complete.


I briefly considered updating your incredible hulk carrot top photo to include going commando.  For my sanity and the sake of all on this board, indeed for humanity itself, I did not proceed any further.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I briefly considered updating your incredible hulk carrot top photo to include going commando.  For my sanity and the sake of all on this board, indeed for humanity itself, I did not proceed any further.



I. Am. Broken.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

Gentlemen, and the one lady (I think), it's come to my attention that I have one of the poorest performing logs on UG. I can't compete with Yano's stories or...well, anyone else's success. 

I can either make the lies more grandiose, or post more AOC. Now...before you turn my pack of charlatan untruths into a discussion about the FBI raiding a resort none of us can afford to visit, don't get political...AOC is bipartisan....just peep the bewbs.

Now bear in mind, this content was brought to you free of charge, so go ahead and smash that like button and subscribe. 

I'll have an Amazon affiliate link for humapro here shortly. 

Thank you, 
J-bird


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

@Joliver is a weenie head


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> @Joliver is a weenie head



I'm told by my PR team that I shouldn't use cursing or slurs at people that I'm trying to lure into my sales pipeline. So I'll just say thank you for your feed back! Please come again! 





























you mealy mouthed punk ass bitch, I'll kill you.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm told by my PR team that I shouldn't use cursing or slurs at people that I'm trying to lure into my sales pipeline. So I'll just say thank you for your feed back! Please come again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They never read the small print if you’re a good salesman anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> They never read the small print if you’re a good salesman anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I use pomade on my eyebrows. I'm the best. 😉


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I use pomade on my eyebrows. I'm the best. 😉


Now, I'm subscribed as fuck!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Gentlemen, and the one lady (I think), it's come to my attention that I have one of the poorest performing logs on UG. I can't compete with Yano's stories or...well, anyone else's success.
> 
> I can either make the lies more grandiose, or post more AOC. Now...before you turn my pack of charlatan untruths into a discussion about the FBI raiding a resort none of us can afford to visit, don't get political...AOC is bipartisan....just peep the bewbs.
> 
> ...




She is every red flag I hate and consistently go for.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

Horse face she is


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Horse face she is



My god...he's right! I just looked for the first time... she does have a face. I'm shocked. 😮


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> My god...he's right! I just looked for the first time... she does have a face. I'm shocked. 😮


Souless bastard


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Souless bastard



Ok. I can't stand an unsatisfied customer. Here's one of that spicy liz cheney. 😘


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

I still love you


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Can we get Liz and AOC in a PPV oil wrestling match to the death?  

I am seriously impressed with the AOC boobs.  Anyway to preserve those and do away with the rest?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Can we get Liz and AOC in a PPV oil wrestling match to the death?
> 
> I am seriously impressed with the AOC boobs.  Anyway to preserve those and do away with the rest?



I don't know if the "free candy" van can make it from new York to Wyoming, but I've got ten or so 55 gal drums of baby oil around here somewhere.

Criminy...this log is probably going to be marked as a prosecution exhibit one day.  So I need to put something in here embarrassing for them...

Oh I know...


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I can either make the lies more grandiose, or post more AOC.


But could you do both? 🤔
I especially like when your grandiose lies are sprinkled with just a hint of truth and AOC. My two cents, for what it's worth.







Which should be about two cents


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But could you do both? 🤔
> I especially like when your grandiose lies are sprinkled with just a hint of truth and AOC. My two cents, for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> ...



Uh...I mean, I guess I could do that. But I want to assure you...I've completely thought of "both" as an option before. I'm wicked smaht...and not dumb like everyone says on here. 

And I was trying to read the wall street journal upside down to look important the other day and it said something about our money being inflated!!!! So if your opinion was worth 2 cents, think of what it's worth now!!!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 17, 2022)

16 Aug HIIT

Ski erg 10 wingates. 
Hang cleans 5 x 1 min rounds @ 135lbs. 
Ladder complex
Rolls 6x6 min rounds...

Dude knee'd another dude in the head and split him open. People started taking sides and squaring off....Party just kind of ended. I just kind of...slinked to the back of the crowd as I was chanting "get him." Then...i got my keys and left out the back. I wasn't even there, in fact. 

If you'd like to apply to be a paid alibi, send PM.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 17, 2022)

PM sent.  You still owe me $8 too.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> She is every red flag I hate and consistently go for.







Joliver said:


> 16 Aug HIIT
> 
> Ski erg 10 wingates.
> Hang cleans 5 x 1 min rounds @ 135lbs.
> ...



I learned to read drawings upside down.
Id have to go over drawings with the Engineer and PM
But if i stood next to them theyd give me a weird look and call me gay for standing so close

What happened to the good old days when the kids had to do stupid shit to maintain a job instead of being "Respected"


----------



## Joliver (Aug 17, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> PM sent.  You still owe me $8 too.



@Iron1 said the check was in the mail. Swear.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 26414
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I graduated school not long after the dot com kaboom. I couldn't get a decent job as an engineer in the recession, so I went to work for a private equity firm making derivatives. I thought..."what a cool and dignified job. Imma wall street quant." 

First day....I'm a 205lb beast of a kid ready to do some serious work...."hey mistah mah-scles...go en get moi cawwfie...right neow."

Fuckin' new Yorkers, man.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 18, 2022)

17 Aug lower

Box Squats

5x8 @315lbs (90 sec rest). no knee pain at all. Not even a weird feeling. I'm back! Y'all can kiss my grits!!! I rule. 

Snatch grip Deads 
1x5,3,3,2,2 VES @275LBS (I forgot how awful snatching was...is)

GMs 
3x12 @135lbs. Knee felt weird. So I didn't go any heavier. 

Barbell step up on 24" box 
1x8,8,7@135lbs

GHR
2x12

Wall sit 
2x60 seconds 

Single leg dumbbell (only 1 dumbbell) calf raise 
3x20@75lbs 

Ab wheel 3x15

Hanging leg raises 
3x10  

Russian twists 
3x30 seconds with 15lb ball?? Maybe 15? Whatever. 200lb ball. Yeah. It was 200.

Jump rope 
5x3 min w/1 min rest.

Fat guy told me "he didn't know how I was so big not lifting any weight." Thankfully, he told me how to workout. How I should eat. How to be successful in my career. Dating advice. Apparently, I've been doing everything wrong. 

I wish he would have told me more, but a girl started squatting so he went over to use his hands to show her the depth her ass needed to get to. 

But I promised him I'd work in an arm only day...and swore I'd wear a tapered valeo lifting belt when I did. #mentor


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 18, 2022)

Good to see that knee getting stronger all the time.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Good to see that knee getting stronger all the time.



"There are lies, damn lies, and Jol's log." --Mark Twain


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 18, 2022)

Joliver said:


> "There are lies, damn lies, and Jol's log." --Mark Twain


This sounds like something Samuel Clemens would say.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 18, 2022)

18 Aug LISS ("working" from home today...lol)

20 min of moderate stretching. 

Swimming (no weighted vest...smart ass)
90 min. Heart rate monitor says my average bpm was 108. But who knows if that piece of shit is waterproof. 🤷‍♂️ It was like $19 bucks.

20 min of estim on a few injuries. May just consolidate and do swimming and estim simultaneously next time. Make things more efficient. 

There is absolutely no reason in the world to "like" this "workout." So you can just laugh at it...or maybe do the mad face (especially if you're my boss), if you even bothered to read it at all. 

I could have just said "went swimming today." I guess it's training since I didn't drink beer, though.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 18, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Swimming (no weighted vest...smart ass)


Pussy. 
Weighted vest swimming is the only way to go


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 18, 2022)

Let me know how that combined swimming/estim works out next time.  Use the weighted vest too.

This log sucks.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Pussy.
> Weighted vest swimming is the only way to go



You know what!? I'd expect these sort of shenanigans from @Trendkill , but from you!?  This hurts. 

I'd also expect this from: 

@CJ 🖕
@Human_Backhoe 🖕
@silentlemon1011 🖕
@TomJ 🖕
@iGone 🖕
@FlyingPapaya 🖕



Trendkill said:


> Let me know how that combined swimming/estim works out next time.  Use the weighted vest too.
> 
> This log sucks.



First of all, weighted vest swimming is deadly....but I'm pretty amped up about estim swimming. I always think ahead. Clever, I know. 

Hey man! This log is cutting edge. I am on a fuggin' bodybuilding/powerlifting forum and I'm jumping rope, doing yoga, and swimming. You see anyone else fuckin' off like that and not being crucified for it? It's the future. 

I'm gonna list drol shoe tying as an RPE 10 next time...and there ain't a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 18, 2022)

Joliver said:


> First of all, weighted vest swimming is deadly....but I'm pretty amped up about estim swimming. I always think ahead. Clever, I know.
> 
> Hey man! This log is cutting edge. I am on a fuggin' bodybuilding/powerlifting forum and I'm jumping rope, doing yoga, and swimming. You see anyone else fuckin' off like that and not being crucified for it? It's the future.
> 
> I'm gonna list drol shoe tying as an RPE 10 next time...and there ain't a damn thing you can do about it.


Ok Carrot Top.

BTW I'm going to Miami for work next month.  I'm gonna make a stop in Bama on the way home and take a giant steaming dump on your front porch and tip over all your cows....and their ain't a damn thing you can do about it....except shoot me.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Ok Carrot Top.
> 
> BTW I'm going to Miami for work next month.  I'm gonna make a stop in Bama on the way home and take a giant steaming dump on your front porch and tip over all your cows....and their ain't a damn thing you can do about it....except shoot me.



Unfortunately, I can't shoot you. 1) you're one of my only friends that only threatens to dump on my porch and doesn't regularly do it and, 2) I've used you as a credit reference for my TELOC (like a HELOC loan...but you don't have to have a full complement of teeth to apply). I'm going triple wide in 2024 when I'm elected.

Carrot top......😡


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 19, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm going triple wide in 2024 when I'm elected.



Hear me out. 

Dominion voting Machines are made and programmed in Canada.  I am a programmer in Canada.  If I "help" you win in 2024 you must promise to invade and annex us. I will build you a double wide on the farm. It will be the new camp David except for Jol.  We can dump on as many porches as we like and shoot things and eat beef.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hear me out.
> 
> Dominion voting Machines are made and programmed in Canada.  I am a programmer in Canada.  If I "help" you win in 2024 you must promise to invade and annex us. I will build you a double wide on the farm. It will be the new camp David except for Jol.  We can dump on as many porches as we like and shoot things and eat beef.


If I can be named SecDef I'm in.  

#CarrotTop2024
#MACA
#Fatalfunnels


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> If I can be named SecDef I'm in.
> 
> #CarrotTop2024
> #MACA
> #Fatalfunnels



Do you promise to nuke the moon as a show of force? 

What about Iowa, just to prove it isn't real?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Do you promise to nuke the moon as a show of force?
> 
> What about Iowa, just to prove it isn't real?


As much as I loathe the moon there would be dire consequences if I nuked it.  

I'm all for taking out Iowa though.  And Alabama.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> As much as I loathe the moon



Pffft. Consequence are for others to deal with.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Pffft. Consequence are for others to deal with.


You know what you're absolutely correct.

Fuck the moon and fuck Iowa.  Might as well wipe N.Korea off the map as well.  And Quebec.  Nobody likes Quebec.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You know what you're absolutely correct.
> 
> Fuck the moon and fuck Iowa.  Might as well wipe N.Korea off the map as well.  And Quebec.  Nobody likes Quebec.



You're my hero


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hear me out.
> 
> Dominion voting Machines are made and programmed in Canada.  I am a programmer in Canada.  If I "help" you win in 2024 you must promise to invade and annex us. I will build you a double wide on the farm. It will be the new camp David except for Jol.  We can dump on as many porches as we like and shoot things and eat beef.




Yessir. You got yourself a gosh dern deal. I've already got the war plans drawn up. 

Step one: a large force from Texas and the southeast sweeps up to take BC. They'll never suspect our supply lines are like big veins covering the salted earth we take by fear and might. 

Step 2: a smaller...but still capable (as long as the generals know how to use it) force will sweep from organ...Oregon, excuse me, and California all the way to ke-beck....or however you maple apes say it. 

You will be liberated. Canada will be taken in....... OPERATION SWORDFIGHT.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 19, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yessir. You got yourself a gosh dern deal. I've already got the war plans drawn up.
> 
> Step one: a large force from Texas and the southeast sweeps up to take BC. They'll never suspect our supply lines are like big veins covering the salted earth we take by fear and might.
> 
> ...



Snow Mexicans****


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

I come here to compliment your workouts but end up eating popcorn and laughing my ass off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I come here to compliment your workouts but end up eating popcorn and laughing my ass off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He doesn't workout.  Its just swimming, pilates, yoga and stretching for ballet class.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> He doesn't workout.  Its just swimming, pilates, yoga and stretching for ballet class.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2022)

19 Aug pull day (30lb vest)

Pull ups
1x10,10,9,9,7,6,12 (dropped 25lb weight and vest)

Barbell rows
5x10 @185lbs

Chin ups (no vest)
3x12

Dumbbell rows
3x8@120lbs

Pullovers
3x8@120lbs

High pulls
3x8 @135lbs

Face pulls
3x10 @75lbs

Turkish get ups
5x70lbs

Interpretive dancing x 30 min.

Sit thru
5x1min

Jumping rope
20 min


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 19, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Interpretive dancing x 30 min.


But what did you interpret?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But what did you interpret?


Need vids...


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But what did you interpret?


Need vids...


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But what did you interpret?



I did my absolute best to channel an old man with a surgically repaired knee, and bum hip.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

20 Aug plyo 

Box jumps 36"
6x6

Depth drops to full squat
3x3 @40" 

Wall ballin' 
3x10 @15lb ball 

40yd sprints x5 

Muscle ups 
5x5 

Burpees
3x1min

Jump rope 
15 min 

Kind of a shitty workout. Shitty weekend in general. Felt poorly. Going to triple my steroids or something. I don't know eat a whole bunch of the stuff...see what happens. Probably humapro myself into oblivion. 

Personal quasi-tragedy stuff: 

Also...text my ex wife "Ok. See you in a bit...I love you too♥️😘♥️😘♥️"...but meant to send it to my girlfriend. Stupid jol...stupid. 

Ex lives in one of my rentals. And I had been heckling her over a $1,200 power bill...and was making a stop before picking up my girl...and with every stop...I was bouncing texts back and forth with the ex. "You used 90,000,000 gallons of water this month. Stop getting drunk and watering the yard."...kind of thing. 

So she was the last text I replied to. My girl sends me a text I read the preview...swipe to open phone...send "offending text" and roll out of the gas station with a full tank of petroleum distillate and not a care in the world...for about 30min. 

They both call me. I answer the one I didn't have to hire a high powered attorney to get rid of...and say "hey babe." But oddly I hear my ex screaming on the phone. That's odd. Oh wait hear new girl too. And my doggos. It's almost like...they...are...all...at...my house? 

Well...I thought about logging into my  home security system and seeing if it had a self destruct button...but my kid and dogs are there. 

I had to....face the music. 

New girl: "YOUR EX WIFE IS ONE OF YOUR TENANTS!?"

Ex-wife: "I just want you dead!!!" 

While I was getting crucified, I actually checked into the chat as they were both screaming death threats at me. Saw some friendly faces. Got a PM from my bud. So that was cool. Someone liked an underrated post i had from the guitar thread (C,D, and G really are all you need btw). 

Anyway. I didn't wear my weighted vest this weekend because I wore actual body armor. 

Be sure who you are texting fam. Double check. Triple check. Don't be jol.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Be sure who you are texting fam. Double check. Triple check. Don't be jol.


^^^this.... accidentally sexted my boss/ workout partner instead of my husband recently. Squats have been a little awkward ever since....


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I wore actual body armor


Also glad you're still alive to tell these tales. I enjoy reading them 👏


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Do you promise to nuke the moon as a show of force?
> 
> What about Iowa, just to prove it isn't real?


What the fuck???? I live in corn country Iowa. 😆


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

I was originally going to post this to bust your balls about wall ballin.  Then I read the rest of your post and realize you really did get your balls to the wall this weekend.

From Germany to Jol:


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 20 Aug plyo
> 
> Box jumps 36"
> 6x6
> ...



Lmao dude you crack me up. I’d love to hear you do commentary on shit. I feel like you’d be like a much more intelligent Bob Menery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 20 Aug plyo
> 
> Box jumps 36"
> 6x6
> ...


I'm pretty sure I've sent Snake the kissy face emoji more than once.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 22, 2022)

DF said:


> I'm pretty sure I've sent Snake the kissy face emoji more than once.



You never said it was unintentional. 🤔


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> What the fuck???? I live in corn country Iowa. 😆



Yet you still can't prove its real......


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yet you still can't prove its real......



He will probably post a "Picture"
Or some sort of "Flyer"
To prove its real, cant fool us


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He will probably post a "Picture"
> Or some sort of "Flyer"
> To prove its real, cant fool us


Man your really tying my hands here. 🤨

Seriously
Some would say it's the backbone of America


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 22, 2022)

Comparatively with every other state.... Nothing looks like this. They didn't even try to hide the fact it is fake.


----------



## Yano (Aug 22, 2022)

Jefferson County Chamber of Commerce is proud to present to you a one night performance !!!

Tonight only Jolivers Interpretive Dance !!

*house lights dim ... curtain rises

 act 1 , scene 1 - The Frustration


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

I thought it was Wisconsin that wasn't real?








						r/WisconsinDoesNotExist
					

r/WisconsinDoesNotExist: The so called state of "Wisconsin" can not exist, we aim to document this bizarre case of National foolishness.




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Man your really tying my hands here. 🤨
> 
> Seriously
> Some would say it's the backbone of America
> ...



At one time, I didn't believe Iowa existed. Then I wrestled Iowans. Now I believe Iowa isn't actually part of the United States. It's why we call it "Iowa style." 

I've never figured out how corn can make people so mean and aggressive. Shocking, really.


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> At one time, I didn't believe Iowa existed. Then I wrestled Iowans. Now I believe Iowa isn't actually part of the United States. It's why we call it "Iowa style."
> 
> I've never figured out how corn can make people so mean and aggressive. Shocking, really.


Would you be happy living in such a shithole?

The only redeemable quality of Iowa is the size of their whitetail, but I mean I for one wouldn't want to live a life based on corn and whitetail...


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> Would you be happy living in such a shithole?
> 
> The only redeemable quality of Iowa is the size of their whitetail, but I mean I for one wouldn't want to live a life based on corn and whitetail...



There are no people there. The people that are there are mean as hell. The beasts of the field are huge. And...the really tall grass is edible. 

Honestly...I'm not seeing a lot of cons. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Man your really tying my hands here. 🤨
> 
> Seriously
> Some would say it's the backbone of America
> ...



You're pretty good with photoshop


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're pretty good with photoshop



That's been a common and devastating theme in this log. 

Shameful. 😔


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

22 Aug push 

Dumbbell incline 
4x10 @100lbs

Olympic ring planche x4 with holds (maybe 10 seconds...ish)

Wide OHP 
3x10 @135lbs. 

Dips (no vest) 
3x20

Sphinx push ups 
3x90 seconds 

Ultra wide planks 
5x30 seconds 

Front/lateral delt work
3x10

Overhead tricep rope extension
1x10,8,4...gassed.  

Weird drills nobody cares about 
5x30sec 

6 rolls. Rolled with a girl. She was super jacked. She smelled like tren.  I blame Instagram. She was mean...really mean. Didn't even fist bump. Just..sort of ignored my fist bump and attacked me.

I need to start golfing again. Logging that. I feel like you people probably need more golf in your lives.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

Look on the bright side.  You didn't have mandatory D&I training today.  I'd rather roll with a tren enhanced chick any day.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Look on the bright side.  You didn't have mandatory D&I training today.  I'd rather roll with a tren enhanced chick any day.



Don't know why you're complaining.....I love AR direct impingement training. You just can't count on a suppressed gun to deliver reliable results unless you really understand gas port bore and adjustable gas blocks. Hopefully they toss in some  buffer stuff and whatnot for you next time. DD guns will run too hard and I've personally sheared a bolt lug when I didn't slow the bolt down a bit.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Don't know why you're complaining.....I love AR direct impingement training. You just can't count on a suppressed gun to deliver reliable results unless you really understand gas port bore and adjustable gas blocks. Hopefully they toss in some  buffer stuff and whatnot for you next time. DD guns will run too hard and I've personally sheared a bolt lug when I didn't slow the bolt down a bit.


Yeah, well, uh, yeah, guns or something.  More guns!  We're going to need guns.  Lot's of guns.  There, a useful movie quote finally came to me.  

Apparently my AR won't work as well with a silencer because I can't adjust the gas thingy as much.  I wasn't sold on the need to pay $250 extra for that feature considering if I ever find a need to deploy my AR I could give a damn about how silent it is.  

Unless I'm sneaking onto a farm in Alabama in my ghillie suit.......Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yeah, well, uh, yeah, guns or something.  More guns!  We're going to need guns.  Lot's of guns.  There, a useful movie quote finally came to me.
> 
> Apparently my AR won't work as well with a silencer because I can't adjust the gas thingy as much.  I wasn't sold on the need to pay $250 extra for that feature considering if I ever find a need to deploy my AR I could give a damn about how silent it is.
> 
> Unless I'm sneaking onto a farm in Alabama in my ghillie suit.......Hmmmmmmmm



Well, next time you go to d&I training...carry your rifle and tell em jol sent you. They'll take care of you. 

Not for nothing, but a superlative arms adjustable gas block is $90 bucks. 

It'll work well without it...but it'll wear your bolt out and gas your eyeballs. 

Either way...it ain't quiet. But man...looking cool is half the battle. The other half of the battle is probably the most dangerous tho. 

Hey come on, man! I'll grill steaks and you can learn how to be 300lbs and sneak up on a drunkard.


----------



## Yano (Aug 22, 2022)

Just saying ...




__





						Silent-SR® ISB
					





					ruger.com


----------



## Joliver (Aug 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Just saying ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah....the "squirrel-a-nator." How cool is that....


----------



## Yano (Aug 22, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ah....the "squirrel-a-nator." How cool is that....


Really great stuff , i can save my tennis ball cans and steel wool now !


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> Really great stuff , i can save my tennis ball cans and steel wool now !



Yep. We're related.


----------



## Yano (Aug 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yep. We're related.


I'm quite sure of it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Don't know why you're complaining.....I love AR direct impingement training. You just can't count on a suppressed gun to deliver reliable results unless you really understand gas port bore and adjustable gas blocks. Hopefully they toss in some  buffer stuff and whatnot for you next time. DD guns will run too hard and I've personally sheared a bolt lug when I didn't slow the bolt down a bit.



I absolutely love excess gas blinding me. 

Carbon is just a solid state lubricant.


----------



## Yano (Aug 23, 2022)

Clanton , Little John Road. cousins names down there are ricky n laura


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I absolutely love excess gas blinding me.
> 
> Carbon is just a solid state lubricant.



Had a baffle strike on a direct thread mount and was going to remove it after thousands of rounds...NOPE. 

I just drilled it out a bit more and wore glasses from then on. To hell with it. 😂


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Had a baffle strike on a direct thread mount and was going to remove it after thousands of rounds...NOPE.
> 
> I just drilled it out a bit more and wore glasses from then on. To hell with it. 😂



We are very fortunate to not have evil sIleNcErs in Canada.  


In other good news have you seen my laithe?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> We are very fortunate to not have evil sIleNcErs in Canada.
> 
> 
> In other good news have you seen my laithe?
> View attachment 26619



So weird...when I was stalking around your house the other day I found like 40 maglites in FDE. I'm sure it's unrelated🤷‍♂️


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> So weird...when I was stalking around your house the other day I found like 40 maglites in FDE. I'm sure it's unrelated🤷‍♂️


 Odd chunks of HSS (high speed steel) all measuring from. .306 to .310


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> We are very fortunate to not have evil sIleNcErs in Canada.
> 
> 
> In other good news have you seen my laithe?
> View attachment 26619



Good thing oil filters arent illegal here too

Unrelated:
You can make threads right?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good thing oil filters arent illegal here too
> 
> Unrelated:
> You can make threads right?



Most of my machines come from the factory with a default setting of 1/2" x 28. How random....


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, next time you go to d&I training...carry your rifle and tell em jol sent you. They'll take care of you.
> 
> Not for nothing, but a superlative arms adjustable gas block is $90 bucks.
> 
> ...


I just want to look super cool.  That way when I really need to bust out the AR I can spend 19 minutes figuring out how to turn on all the lights and sights and cool looking shit while I get shot 15 times in the face.


Yano said:


> Just saying ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my....this is interesting.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I just want to look super cool.  That way when I really need to bust out the AR I can spend 19 minutes figuring out how to turn on all the lights and sights and cool looking shit while I get shot 15 times in the face.
> 
> Oh my....this is interesting.



Three words: reverse facing pepper spray dispenser. Nuff said.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> Would you be happy living in such a shithole?
> 
> The only redeemable quality of Iowa is the size of their whitetail, but I mean I for one wouldn't want to live a life based on corn and whitetail...



...... I'm just going to pretend I didn't read this 😂. Growing up surrounded by corn in a family where both sides filled their buck pole every year, it's sounding kind of personal. Lol. Jk.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Three words: reverse facing pepper spray dispenser. Nuff said.


Will this make my night vision and thermal imaging system work better?  I basically want to be like the Predator but with an AR instead of alien weaponry (which is also the name of a cool band from New Zealand).


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Will this make my night vision and thermal imaging system work better?  I basically want to be like the Predator but with an AR instead of alien weaponry (which is also the name of a cool band from New Zealand).



When I was a kid, I thought "if I can't see you...you can't see me." And it doesn't get anymore "back to basics" than that. 

I will check out the band. Hope they have a baby shark cover.


----------



## Yano (Aug 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I just want to look super cool.  That way when I really need to bust out the AR I can spend 19 minutes figuring out how to turn on all the lights and sights and cool looking shit while I get shot 15 times in the face.
> 
> Oh my....this is interesting.


I ain't much good with bells n whistles an all that fancy nonsense either. Too damn fancy when all ya really need to do is just grab the broom n  start sweeping.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 23, 2022)

23 Aug HIIT day  (short day...I've been fighting on the Internet all day)

Rowing wingates x 5

Ski erg wingates x 5

Hang cleans 
5x1 min @135lbs

Turkish get ups x 10 @50lbs  (no rest)

Jump rope 
5x4min rounds with 1 min rest. 

Assorted wrestling drills x 20 min. 

5 rolls. Me and tren-girl went at it again. She fisted me this time. So that's good. Hope I'm not developing some sort of fetish. It'd be weird.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 24, 2022)

5 x 1 min hang cleans @135 and my traps would fall off.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 24, 2022)

It takes 4400 cranberries to make a single bottle of Ocean Spray cranberry jewce....


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 24, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> It takes 4400 cranberries to make a single bottle of Ocean Spray cranberry jewce....



That cant be accurate
Seems excessive


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> 5 x 1 min hang cleans @135 and my traps would fall off.



Gotta pace yourself. The first minute you may do 12...maybe 15. The last min...you just hold the bar and cry and shake and fail. 

The point of it is to find some sort of bottom basement bedrock of psychological and physical failure and agony so intense that nothing you'll accidentally encounter in the wild could hope to be worse. 

For example: you're fighting with a morbidly obese handicapped person over the closest spot in Walgreens? Well, turning their rascal over while they floor it in reverse as you swat away at their chubby kids is still easier than timed hang cleans. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> It takes 4400 cranberries to make a single bottle of Ocean Spray cranberry jewce....





silentlemon1011 said:


> That cant be accurate
> Seems excessive



To be fair...it's probably more true than anything else in this log. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 24, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Gotta pace yourself. The first minute you may do 12...maybe 15. The last min...you just hold the bar and cry and shake and fail.
> 
> The point of it is to find some sort of bottom basement bedrock of psychological and physical failure and agony so intense that nothing you'll accidentally encounter in the wild could hope to be worse.
> 
> ...


It does.  Tremendously.  This was the exact analogy I was looking for when trying to comprehend the pain and agony.  

I also automatically picture this incident happening in Walmart though, not Walgreens.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It does.  Tremendously.  This was the exact analogy I was looking for when trying to comprehend the pain and agony.
> 
> I also automatically picture this incident happening in Walmart though, not Walgreens.



I changed it to Walgreens it so you couldn't just copy pasta and do a public records search for my arrest report.

Could have happened at Publix, or some other classy joint for all anyone knows. I mean...I don't know why everyone assumes Walmart. I'm not even allowed there anymore.


----------



## Yano (Aug 24, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That cant be accurate
> Seems excessive


I never counted em but it takes me 3 full 5 gallon buckets of cranberries to make 5 gallons of wine. By the time ya chop em all up in the food processor ya know , fill her up to the 5 gallon mark with water n get busy from there.


----------



## Yano (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

24 August medical assistance day

Went to an orthodontist/oral surgeon to have my jaw alignment looked at. Sat in a room with a bunch of kids with braces.

It was a humiliation ritual.

"Herro shir. How ah you doring today?"

"I can't grind my teeth in traffic. Ya know? Oh...never mind...you don't."

Leg will be tomorrow. Check back then.

Or don't. Whatever. Free country...for now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 24, 2022)

Most Bobcats are not named Bob


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> Most Bobcats are not named Bob



I've got a [some small percentage] bob cat...or at least mean feral bobtail cat that I named Ricky. After ricky Bobby. As in Ricky bobtail cat. Nobody gets it.

But...I have to admit...the name bob never crossed my mind. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

25 Aug lower 

Squat 
Warm up 
5x6 with ~5 second pauses @225

RDL 
5x6@225 

Lunges (short step)
2x100ft (40lb vest)  

GHR 
2x15 with 2 sec holds (light band) 

Standing calves
2x15

Ab wheel 
5x10 

Climber 
10 min

Yogging 
10min

All that shit in 70 min.  

Average BPM 117.  

Heart rate alarm went off on the climber 😬. That's 170bpm. Fucking climber is awful. 

Cardarine is looking better every day.


----------



## gerrardgurke (Aug 26, 2022)

This is a very interesting topic, cool


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

gerrardgurke said:


> This is a very interesting topic, cool



Great post from gerrardcockgarglergurke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Great post from gerrardcockgarglergurke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cawk gargling is a weird porn search


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> Cawk gargling is a weird porn search



I’ve only heard it in person 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve only heard it in person
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s always those overachievers. They’re my favorite


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Great post from gerrardcockgarglergurke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right? I nearly have a fucking heart attack on on the climber and ole borat up there is like "grrrreat topik vurry nice 👍🏻."


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Right? I nearly have a fucking heart attack on on the climber and ole borat up there is like "grrrreat topik vurry nice ."



Hahahaha I need a Joliver toy in my pocket to carry around and talk at my command to make me laugh when I’m mad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahahaha I need a Joliver toy in my pocket to carry around and talk at my command to make me laugh when I’m mad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I developed an AI based jol bobblehead for sale in my log, but it just kept screaming about the illuminati and shit. Really brought me down. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I developed an AI based jol bobblehead for sale in my log, but it just kept screaming about the illuminati and shit. Really brought me down.



I need one that just randomly shouts intelligent insults and sarcasm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I need one that just randomly shouts intelligent insults and sarcasm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, this one screams about George Soros all the time and is a "backseat driver."  Close enough, probably...🤔


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, this one screams about George Soros all the time and is a "backseat driver." Close enough, probably...



Lmao the visual I just had from reading that was incredible. I pictured a ventriloquial dummy in the back seat of my car, super 3%er, shouting about soros and the government while saying sarcastic shit because I didn’t respond in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao the visual I just had from reading that was incredible. I pictured a ventriloquial dummy in the back seat of my car, super 3%er, shouting about soros and the government while saying sarcastic shit because I didn’t respond in time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fuggin' nailed it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahahaha I need a Joliver toy in my pocket to carry around and talk at my command to make me laugh when I’m mad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this


----------



## iGone (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahahaha I need a Joliver toy in my pocket to carry around and talk at my command to make me laugh when I’m mad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I second this



Look, I'm tellin' you people...you don't know what you're askin' for....

It's going to bite you in the ass... probably literally.


----------



## iGone (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Look, I'm tellin' you people...you don't know what you're askin' for....
> 
> It's going to bite you in the ass... probably literally.
> 
> View attachment 26747


 come take a bite _zaddy_


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

I don't get the carrot top vibe ,, iffen he wuz a ginger ,, and I aint saying that he is mind you but iffen he wuz ,, I get more of this image in my head ...


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> I don't get the carrot top vibe ,, iffen he wuz a ginger ,, and I aint saying that he is mind you but iffen he wuz ,, I get more of this image in my head ...



And that right thur is why me's and Yano best budz.


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> And that right thur is why me's and Yano best budz.


That dude is freakin hilarious, Ginger Billy is his channel on youtube


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

Mean while over on my side of the family ....


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Mean while over on my side of the family ....



Well, I got it from somewhere. 😐


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

That's a shitty photoshop but you get the idea.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 26748



Oh. My. God. 

You win. I've been bested.  

I just. I cant. I don't...know...I'm just...fart....uh why...would you...take time to destroy....I think I'm having....a heart attack.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 26, 2022)

iGone said:


>


Is that a lil Jol in your pocket, or are you happy to see me 😘


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

26 Aug pull (no vest today...for anything...no rest for anything)

Pullups (30s rest)
8x10 

Bodyweight row (30s)
8x10  

Db Pullovers (30s)
3x10@100lbs 

Face pulls (15s)
3x12@50lbs

Reverse fly with holds (30s)
2x15@20lbs

Turkish get ups (continuous) x5 @60lbs

Superman holds (10s)
5x20 seconds 

Ab wheel (30s)
1x15,15,14,12,12

Took 64 min.

On a personal note: you people have made a mockery out of me. You've destroyed my log. 

Let's see who all betrayed ole jol today: 




@Human_Backhoe : man...after all we've been through. Cows and farming. Then...you give this a thumbs up. Man. If that ain't a punch in the ole guts. 

@Yano : why!? We're best buds!!! Your big toe!? Imma give you the benefit bof the doubt and say you were laughing in pain of trendkills treachery.

@iGone : par for the course for you, buddy. Still hurts tho..

@Slabiathan : what can I say? We've been logging buddies for about the same amount of time. Everyone loves yours...and takes a big ole dump ole jol's...and you laugh. Just.... unbelievable. 

Last...but not least... @silentlemon1011 : you "LOVED" someone making a buffoon of me. I just...i don't see how were ever gonna get beyond this. 

Oh yeah...and @Trendkill ...my name is joliver decimus meridius. Commander of the e-armies of UG...and general of the iFlame forum legions. Owner of a murdered log...author of a destroyed thread. I will have my revenge. In this post....or the next.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

iGone said:


>


This made Jol become much more lovable. Now all I’ll ever see when he posts is a little pink haired troll doll


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

Local Alabama farmer and goat breeder makes mockery of his own yoga log by calling out mockery of fellow superior members whilst not acknowledging his own mockery in said log:


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This made Jol become much more lovable. Now all I’ll ever see when he posts is a little pink haired troll doll



Et tu, RiR0???


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

Also, and I kid you not, last night I was researching how the band Lorna Shore came up with their name.  Off to reddit I go, the only place for real and unbiased information on the internet.  One redditor had a link to an AMA where the original founding guitar player mentioned that he really liked Batman.  Lorna Shore was the name of the museum curator in Gotham City and was apparently Batman's girlfriend at one time.  All this time I thought it would be something dark and mysterious kind of like Children of Bodom or something like that.  Nope, just a Batman nerd using a character to name one of the heaviest bands around.  

But I digress....What I found even more interesting was a post several spots lower on the page.  I had to take a screenshot:


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Local Alabama farmer and goat breeder makes mockery of his own yoga log by calling out mockery of fellow superior members whilst not acknowledging his own mockery in said log:
> 
> View attachment 26762



It was an accident. From generations of inbreeding...I have webbed hands and feet. Touchscreens are difficult for me.

But thanks for mocking my disability.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It was an accident. From generations of inbreeding...I have webbed hands and feet. Touchscreens are difficult for me.
> 
> But thanks for mocking my disability.


It's just the beginning of my campaign against the outrageous number of handicapped parking spots in every parking lot in the US.  There are never going to be 50 disabled people at Target simultaneously.  Fucking politicians.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's just the beginning of my campaign against the outrageous number of handicapped parking spots in every parking lot in the US.  There are never going to be 50 disabled people at Target simultaneously.  Fucking politicians.


They all flock to Walmart


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They all flock to Walmart



It's our "Mecca."


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It's our "Mecca."


Hey there’s some nice asses in Wally World some times


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 26 Aug pull (no vest today...for anything...no rest for anything)
> 
> Pullups (30s rest)
> 8x10
> ...



You know

Juat because i laugh at your misery

Doesnt mean i dont love you


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

"Attention all web-footed shoppers.  There's a 15% off special on all scissors now through Thursday."


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> Hey there’s some nice asses in Wally World some times



Hell yeah, bro. Saw this smoking hottie with a great ass in the back and in the front... makin' eyes at me in the pizza roll isle.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hell yeah, bro. Saw this smoking hottie with a great ass in the back and in the front... makin' eyes at me in the pizza roll isle.


Her name is Janice dammit.  She loves the Warriors, long walks on the beach, all you can eat Mongolian buffets and lard from the jar.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Her name is Janice dammit.  She loves the Warriors, long walks on the beach, all you can eat Mongolian buffets and lard from the jar.
> 
> View attachment 26765



Please dont do this Trend
Do not go down this road


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Please dont do this Trend
> Do not go down this road


I'm afraid we may have already begun the journey Lemon.  It may be too late to turn back now.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 26 Aug pull (no vest today...for anything...no rest for anything)
> 
> Pullups (30s rest)
> 8x10
> ...


😂 This isn't gonna interfere with my admission in your E-fighting courses is it?

P.S. Those Turkish getups are legit man!


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hell yeah, bro. Saw this smoking hottie with a great ass in the back and in the front... makin' eyes at me in the pizza roll isle.


Shoulda just handed here a DiGirnio Stuffed Crust


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Her name is Janice dammit.  She loves the Warriors, long walks on the beach, all you can eat Mongolian buffets and lard from the jar.
> 
> View attachment 26765


Reported


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Her name is Janice dammit.  She loves the Warriors, long walks on the beach, all you can eat Mongolian buffets and lard from the jar.
> 
> View attachment 26765


omg my side hurts from fucking laughing .... Jesus H Tap Dancin Christ an official front butt


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Her name is Janice dammit.  She loves the Warriors, long walks on the beach, all you can eat Mongolian buffets and lard from the jar.
> 
> View attachment 26765


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


>


What have I just stumbled upon…..


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What have I just stumbled upon…..


Squidbillies , one of the greatest shows to ever have a horrible ending.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 26 Aug pull (no vest today...for anything...no rest for anything)
> 
> Pullups (30s rest)
> 8x10
> ...



I will honestly say I am more upset that @Yano doesn't have a tag line yet.....

@CJ needs to fix this asap.


----------



## PZT (Aug 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I will honestly say I am more upset that @Yano doesn't have a tag line yet.....
> 
> @CJ needs to fix this asap.


Da Yammer


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

PZT said:


> Da Yammer


Lol. His Yanness


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Lol. His Yanness


The Maine Attraction


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

Old Man Yan.

ok I’ll stop now.

plus you’re not old.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 27, 2022)

"if ya don't know....now Yano."


----------



## Yano (Aug 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> "if ya don't know....now Yano."



This is Paul Harvey ..

This picture was taken before the Apache surrender to General Cook. The fella all the way on  the left is "Edwin" Yanozha , the fella all the way on the right is Geronimo.

They fought along side each other throughout the Apache wars  and along with the confederate army during the Mexican American war. He had a lady friend named Maria Guerrero , her family did not like him at all. They insisted that he had raped her and forced her to tell this tale  while others that knew them and knew of their relationship swore he did not and that it was consensual.

.... in a moment , the rest of the story ...

He was ambushed and killed by her father and brother near the town of Cananea which as you can expect brought down an unmerciful Apache attack , they raided the town killed off a bunch of folks and burned almost all of it to the ground.

I was trying to pick a name out for Word of Tanks years n years ago and every cool thing I tried kept failing , I have this picture as a poster on the wall by my desk , I looked over it him ,, smiled , typed in Yanozha - and ive been Yano for around 10 years now.

Now you know ...  the rest of the story. Paul Harvey ... Good Day.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

Yo jol can I borrow 8 bucks


----------



## Joliver (Aug 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yo jol can I borrow 8 bucks



I'll have to consult with my cash burn department here. $8 bucks is a lot of money. It's a bit over my spending limit of $2 bucks. But you seem like a good investment. 

@Iron1 give @DF 's $8 to paps. He's gone 9 years without it. Another two weeks till payday won't kill him. 

9 years. Jeebus. I've spent my entire 30s on this site defrauding DF. It's been a good ride.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Ok Man Yan.
> 
> ok I’ll stop now.
> 
> plus you’re not old.


This was supposed to say Old Man Yan. Damn autocorrect 


Joliver said:


> "if ya don't know....now Yano."


But this wins hands down.


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This was supposed to say Old Man Yan. Damn autocorrect
> 
> But this wins hands down.


Took care of it. 😉


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Look who I ran into today


----------



## Joliver (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Look who I ran into today



I just look flat because I'm "cutting."


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 28, 2022)

Gonna need that 8 bucks bro I'm hurting here

Thought we was friends


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2022)

I'll pick this up again at some point in time.... probably.

But I'd like to assure you all that just because I'm not logging anything...does NOT mean I'm not doing yoga and meditating.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

Will using a squat plug help with my Turkish get up's? Need advice.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Will using a squat plug help with my Turkish get up's? Need advice.


Niiiice bump 👍


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Niiiice bump 👍



I don't like things too serious around here. 

I just want to read, lift, shoot the shit. 

This was the log we needed.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't like things too serious around here.
> 
> I just want to read, lift, shoot the shit.
> 
> This was the log we needed.



I'm currently working with the staff to erect an alter to sacrifice new members and Canadians in here. Stay tuned. I know things seem bad....but with my skilled hands on the job...it's gonna get WAY worse. 👍🏻


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm currently working with the staff to erect an alter to sacrifice new members and Canadians in here. Stay tuned. I know things seem bad....but with my skilled hands on the job...it's gonna get WAY worse. 👍🏻



This is what weve been missing
Sacrifices.

How can we expect to move forward with human sacrifice.

Thank you 

#Joliver 2024


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This is what weve been missing
> Sacrifices.
> 
> How can we expect to move forward with human sacrifice.
> ...



This man is a jeanius. Let it be decreed by the great jol that IN ADDITION to my regularly scheduled HIIT hula hooping....I shall begin logging my search for comets suitable for ritual human sacrifice. 

So let it be written...so let it be done. 

Sincerely, 
J-bird


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2022)

Comets and sacrificial lambs take too long....


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> HIIT hula hooping




I need to try this 🤔


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I need to try this 🤔



Careful with HIIT hulu hoop
It can be quite dangerous


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Careful with HIIT hulu hoop
> It can be quite dangerous


I imagine you'd really need to open up the hips and ensure proper flexibility before beginning.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Careful with HIIT hulu hoop
> It can be quite dangerous


It’s code for something with goats. That’s all I know.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It’s code for something with goats. That’s all I know.



I didnt want to say it out loud
But Jol and i have recently embraced Islam


That is all i can say as a warning


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I didnt want to say it out loud
> But Jol and i have recently embraced Islam
> 
> 
> That is all i can say as a warning


*As-salamu alaikum*


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I imagine you'd really need to open up the hips and ensure proper flexibility before beginning.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I need to try this 🤔





silentlemon1011 said:


> Careful with HIIT hulu hoop
> It can be quite dangerous



Oh oh. I got one for this. 

What do you call a hula hoop with a nail in it? A naval destroyer!!!!

Don't you dare correct my spelling and ruin my joke. Don't. You. Dare.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I didnt want to say it out loud
> But Jol and i have recently embraced Islam
> 
> 
> That is all i can say as a warning



I sort of accidentally did it. I'm always e-fighting in an iWar. One day a guy was like you'll like iSlam. I really just thought it was a type of internet fighting devoted to making losing women wear trash bags. But they kill you if you leave so I'm kind of stuck here.


----------



## Yano (Sep 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I sort of accidentally did it. I'm always e-fighting in an iWar. One day a guy was like you'll like iSlam. I really just thought it was a type of internet fighting devoted to making losing women wear trash bags. But they kill you if you leave so I'm kind of stuck here.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

Yano said:


>



All da snackbar! When I finally get jihad clapped in a traffic spat on the way home from work or whatever...I can't wait to see 740 or whatever number of scantily clad hotties I get to whatever we call heaven. 

Thanks for this, my dude.


----------



## Yano (Sep 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> All da snackbar! When I finally get jihad clapped in a traffic spat on the way home from work or whatever...I can't wait to see 740 or whatever number of scantily clad hotties I get to whatever we call heaven.
> 
> Thanks for this, my dude.


Fuck yeah buddy aloha from the snack bar ! think it's just a virgin willing to 69 or some shit but hey ,,, im good with that  👍


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah buddy aloha from the snack bar ! think it's just a virgin willing to 69 or some shit but hey ,,, im good with that  👍



If you examine my awesome log here, you can only come to the conclusion that I'm a beggar...not a chooser. So...I'm good with that too.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 5, 2022)

I am so "old school tagging" this log now!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I am so "old school tagging" this log now!



This log is the national lampoon's lifting log. Just forewarning you.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> This log is the national lampoon's lifting log. Just forewarning you.


If it makes me laugh, it will be worth it!🍿


----------



## Joliver (Sep 5, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If it makes me laugh, it will be worth it!🍿



I mean, if watching everyone on the forum mock me for being stupid and poor is funny to you, I'd say it'll be a blast. 

But every now and again somebody slips through the cracks and doesn't like it....


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

Really trying to take this "log" in a different direction. Yoga, hula hooping, interpretive dance are all extremely manly and really bring the intensity.  But something was missing. TNE's robust and immediate conversion to estrogen that makes a man as soft as a microwaved gummie bear. 

So...I figured some  Julius Jolspeare (or whatever that dude was named) would do us all some good. 

Ode To Polycythemia

By Jol

eenie meenie miney mo...
Pick a vein and make it flow.

Get it hooked up, it'll be great...
Suck out your blood with a brake kit from harbor freight.

Take 500mls and do not spill...
Holy shit I really hate @Trendkill .

So give that vein a little stab...
Kill the plants with the toxic blood to infuriate Slab.
(@Slabiathan 🖕)

Hurry up now it's time to go...
You know who can't shoot? @Human_Backhoe .

My endurance is leaving, so I'll have to roll with women...
At least I'll touch one, unlike @silentlemon1011 .

If I draw too much I'll die and may go to hell...
But at least I won't have to put up with @Bomb10shell .

And all of my poems might be fake and gay...
But not half as much as @Send0 and @CJ .

I've been dreading doing this gory shit all day...
But I'd rather bleed to death than to talk to @notsoswoleCPA .

I'm getting lightheaded hope I don't pass out in the street..
I should recommend this to @Yano and sabotage his meet.

After I'm lightheaded and pound lighter I'll eat good jambalaya...
Which is 10,000 times better than the trash concocted by @FlyingPapaya .

Time to hide in the bathroom, drawing blood on the throne...
This time usually reminds me of @iGone . 

Speaking of people I hate, there is, unfortunately @lifter6973 ...
@Mair Underwood  should peg him with a trans am gear shifter. 

If I not back by noon tomorrow, don't worry, but instead...
Write nice things about ole jol, cuz I'm probably dead. 

If you think poems on UG are out of place, don't you dare taunt...
Because I'm @Joliver and I do what the fuck ever i want. 

If you weren't included, I passed out and hit my head on a shelf...
So don't take it personally, and go fuck yourself.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 8, 2022)

Eloquent


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Eloquent



Oh no. I was talking about another paps that I was hunting like prey. Not you. We're best friends.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Really trying to take this "log" in a different direction. Yoga, hula hooping, interpretive dance are all extremely manly and really bring the intensity.  But something was missing. TNE's robust and immediate conversion to estrogen that makes a man as soft as a microwaved gummie bear.
> 
> So...I figured some  Julius Jolspeare (or whatever that dude was named) would do us all some good.
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful stuff, man! That fine arts degree really payed off!! 🤣


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thats beautiful stuff, man! That fine arts degree really payed off!! 🤣



Awww....Thanks for chipping in buddy! Couldn't have done it without your mandatory help. 😉


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Awww....Thanks for chipping in buddy! Couldn't have done it without your mandatory help. 😉


What can I say?! I'm a huge supporter of the arts when I don't have a choice!


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

Besides the butchered rhyme of gone and throne, it was exactly the mediocrity I expected from an auburn haired man. 

Also, fake and gay triggered the 14 year old /b/tard in me.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> Besides the butchered rhyme of gone and throne, it was exactly the mediocrity I expected from an auburn haired man.
> 
> Also, fake and gay triggered the 14 year old /b/tard in me.



I really struggled to find a way to say you're a shitty friend with a toilet analogy...and this is the thanks I get?  Double you tee eff, bro...😡


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Really trying to take this "log" in a different direction. Yoga, hula hooping, interpretive dance are all extremely manly and really bring the intensity.  But something was missing. TNE's robust and immediate conversion to estrogen that makes a man as soft as a microwaved gummie bear.
> 
> So...I figured some  Julius Jolspeare (or whatever that dude was named) would do us all some good.
> 
> ...


So veiny!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I really struggled to find a way to say you're a shitty friend with a toilet analogy...and this is the thanks I get?  Double you tee eff, bro...😡


That was pretty good but I'm a little disappointed you didn't work in armpit with your @Bomb10shell reference.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That was pretty good but I'm a little disappointed you didn't work in armpit with your @Bomb10shell reference.



Bro...bro...careful bro...like bro...I didn't want to walk on candycrusher's turf and end up with 9 pages of passive aggressive kick back comments and whatnot.


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

There once was man with hair so red
You can almost smell it in all his threads

He has his own set of rules of which to abide
He'll tip his hat and mutter "Roll Tide"

Although at times his logic is flawed
One day being a ginger shall be outlawed

And to that I saw there's only one man to make this bussy quiver
It's that veiny bastard @Joliver


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> There once was man with hair so red
> You can almost smell it in all his threads
> 
> He has his own set of rules of which to abide
> ...



Amazing. Sublime. Bravo.


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Amazing. Sublime. Bravo.
> 
> View attachment 27862


Here I attempt a thread hijack
Hoping all you mongrels will have my back

Slam poetry is now the only format
Follow along or become my doormat


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

I stole this one

In my long life
I have found this to be true
It is impossible
To make someone love you

You have to accept this
Or adopt a different spin
By stalking them until they panic
And they finally give in


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> Here I attempt a thread hijack
> Hoping all you mongrels will have my back
> 
> Slam poetry is now the only format
> Follow along or become my doormat



iGone attempts a hijack for control...
I'm going to kick his sack and pole. 

And if he pretends he doesn't care...
I'll call @Test_subject and he'll do the....



And if all these rhymes don't seem that good...
Please forward all criticism to my wife @Mair Underwood .




Yep. I'm retarded😔. I think the only reason people tolerate me is because I'm 240lbs+ and obviously unstable and one of the equate brand Walmart box cutters is missing. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I stole this one
> 
> In my long life
> I have found this to be true
> ...



This is not NOT true. 😬


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

@Joliver loves to stay cool
By prancing around in his above ground pool
His ex wives see his body, stare and drool

But alas they quickly remember
How small and red his member

He tells them not be shitty
As a two inch wave can take out a city


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 8, 2022)

There once was a man from Nantucket


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 8, 2022)

The excavator stood vacant
Alone in the field
Spotted by a man
Who‘s date would not yield
To his unpleasant charms 
And Hulkish green skin
On the Symbian she would rather
Hunker down and spin

Seizing a chance 
To flatter his date
Our fearless Joliver
busted open a crate
of Bama‘s finest liquor
White Lightning moonshine
and blurted out “don’t worry
It’ll all be fine!”

He bounded the treads 
Put his ass in the seat
fired her up 
and proceeded to great
One of his neighbors
as he tore down his house
out of frustration for not 
getting under that blouse

For concealed beneath 
Adjacent to the pits
Was Tuscaloosa’s finest
Big pair of tits
He roared in frustration 
As he tore down the stable
And awoke in the station
Handcuffed to a table

The sheriff just grinned
the deputy was out of sight
He leaned a bit closer
Said “son you had quite the night”
Joliver grinned
”Did I reach second base?”
No you did not son
She sprayed you with mace

Let that be a lesson
How not to impress women
Just stick to the goats
They’re much more forgivin


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> iGone attempts a hijack for control...
> I'm going to kick his sack and pole.
> 
> And if he pretends he doesn't care...
> ...


Summoned by friend @Joliver
I of course care
I have my eye on you @iGone 🧐
Thread-jackers beware


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Really trying to take this "log" in a different direction. Yoga, hula hooping, interpretive dance are all extremely manly and really bring the intensity.  But something was missing. TNE's robust and immediate conversion to estrogen that makes a man as soft as a microwaved gummie bear.
> 
> So...I figured some  Julius Jolspeare (or whatever that dude was named) would do us all some good.
> 
> ...



Roses are red
Shit is brown
Shut the fuck up
and sit the fuck down


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Summoned by friend @Joliver
> I of course care
> I have my eye on you @iGone 🧐
> Thread-jackers beware


To this thread I shall sing my ode
because it's time to make it implode

we are all but links in the chains
but I shall act as the two planes

when shove comes to push
@Joliver will be George Bush

Jet fuel can't melt steel beams
@Test_subject  you can try to stop me by all means


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hurry up now it's time to go...
> You know who can't shoot? @Human_Backhoe .



It's now a duel

Iraqi off hand 
Somali squat


Shit or get off the pot


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

Ahhhh...this log is perfect. Devoid of any redeeming qualities...it's been pages since an actual workout. Jut incredible. I'm glad I set this dumpster on fire. 

Now....I've been lifting--though not logging. "Check in the box" sort of stuff. Been a busy few weeks. Wasn't sleeping well, not recovering. Etc. Diet has been wobbly...which is extremely unlike me. 

So for a few weeks...more drugs. More food. More goats. 
25mgs of TNE on lifting days.  (5x week) (new addition)
150mg EQ a week 
150mg nandrolone a week (new addition)
200mg test (50mg bump) 

Added 325mg a week of various gear. 

Dietary changes:

Fish is out (6oz)...replaced with more red meat (8oz). 

Remortgaged my house and added 6 eggs in the morning.

Added a bit more cottage cheese (3 servings).

So all in, I added 860ish cals and 75g of protein. 

Also, Saturday plyo has been cancelled until recovery improves. I know you are all devastated. 😔


7 Sept lower (no vest) 

Front squat 
1x9.5@225lbs felt smooth..until...one big knee pop...scared me. No obvious damage...but I stopped front squatting for the day. Switch to...

Leg press 
4x15@390lbs

Deads (to prove to myself that I really didn't hurt my knee front squatting)
5x6@405lbs

I can report a day later that nothing is wrong in the ole knee. False alarm. An old man in the gym said it was probably my hymen breaking. Not sure what that is...I'll have to Google it later. Too busy.

3" Deficit Trap bar dead (fuck that fuckin' knee, bro)
4x6@265lbs 

GHR
2x15 

Ab wheel
3x10

Standing unilateral calf raises
3x10

No cardio. I'm beat up. No extracurriculars. 

Played with kid and dogs. Grilled 5lbs of sirloin. Wrote some poetry. Drained 500ml of life force and sent it down the sink.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 8, 2022)

At the gym
Lift some weight
on the way home
stop at Harbor Freight

At the gym
I wear a toga
some call it a gi
But I’m here to do yoga

At the gym
I roll and I flop
everyone laughs
Cause I’m Carrot Top

At the gym
I dream of my farm
Rent my house to my ex
It causes me harm


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Remortgaged my house and added 6 eggs in the morning.


I busted out laughing at this because locally, eggs are up 300% since this stupid pandemic began!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ahhhh...this log is perfect. Devoid of any redeeming qualities...it's been pages since an actual workout. Jut incredible. I'm glad I set this dumpster on fire.
> 
> Now....I've been lifting--though not logging. "Check in the box" sort of stuff. Been a busy few weeks. Wasn't sleeping well, not recovering. Etc. Diet has been wobbly...which is extremely unlike me.
> 
> ...


Awesome, man! Even though I loved the poetry, I'm happy to see this again! Those deads are badass!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ahhhh...this log is perfect. Devoid of any redeeming qualities...it's been pages since an actual workout. Jut incredible. I'm glad I set this dumpster on fire.
> 
> Now....I've been lifting--though not logging. "Check in the box" sort of stuff. Been a busy few weeks. Wasn't sleeping well, not recovering. Etc. Diet has been wobbly...which is extremely unlike me.
> 
> ...


Outside of the poetry this is the best post in this log so far.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Rent my house to my ex
> It causes me harm



Yeah...that one hit home. 🤣 Lmao


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now....I've been lifting--though not logging. "Check in the box" sort of stuff.


Sometimes your log is just enough believable that I'm not convinced what's fact and what's fiction any longer. I might need a tinfoil hat. This log is turning the old gears to excessive conspiracy mode


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Sometimes your log is just enough believable that I'm not convinced what's fact and what's fiction any longer. I might need a tinfoil hat. This log is turning the old gears to excessive conspiracy mode



Why, whatever do you mean??? 

*Eerie music playing*


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2022)

12 Sept push (25lb vest)

Preamble to the log: jol the person, taking 25mg of TNE 5x a week, has him looking like the stay puft marshmallow man and smelling like a pine tree.

But there's a problem: getting a bit water logged. I'm going to have to dig in the bag of goodies and add an AI (adex @.25mg e3d) if I want to keep running TNE or I'm going to move like shit....and when I say "going to" I mean I'm already moving like a slug.

Bench
2x warm up
1x5@225 paused.
1x5@275
1x3,3,2,2,1@315

The temptation to start working toward serious weights again was there. But the deductible remains. So I stayed in the the elderly lane. Plus to the credit of the internet, I can always type in that I benched 405 and nobody will read it. Watch: garble flarble blabba labba doo dah hibbity dibbity benched 1,000,000lbs. Killed a unicorn took it's horn and shanked a leprechaun. See?

OHP 
2x10@135lbs this was really not very productive.

Muscle ups (no vest)
2x8 this was not a waste...as I could barely get my water laden fat ass over the bar. Each set took forever. Took one break in the second one....which is cheating.

Dips
2x10

High pull
3x3@225lbs. Started the pull early on my last set because I was tired and I hit my iliac crest like a dipshit. So I quit. That's going to be a serious full body bruise.

Front and lateral delt stuff
3x15

Lying Dumbbell tricep extension
1x8,7 @70lbs

Did some drills and wrestling stuff....but the bodyweight is rapidly becoming an issue. Got a what is no doubt to become an awesome shiner today. This is definitely going to help my professional reputation. May post these pics of it becomes impressive. 

I'll stay the course. A bit more muscle after I move down to 215lbs may do me some good.


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 12 Sept push (25lb vest)
> 
> Preamble to the log: jol the person, taking 25mg of TNE 5x a week, has him looking like the stay puft marshmallow man and smelling like a pine tree.
> 
> ...


1 million huh? That's a lot of plates. Hope you had to round up all the 5's and it was a tedious affair.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 12 Sept push (25lb vest)
> 
> Preamble to the log: jol the person, taking 25mg of TNE 5x a week, has him looking like the stay puft marshmallow man and smelling like a pine tree.
> 
> ...


Love it, man! Congrats on the 1,000,000 lb bench! Shanking a leprechaun is no easy feat!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 12 Sept push (25lb vest)
> 
> Preamble to the log: jol the person, taking 25mg of TNE 5x a week, has him looking like the stay puft marshmallow man and smelling like a pine tree.
> 
> ...



The chinese will buy that unicorn off ya for top dollar.
You thought bear gall bladder was pricey?
Pshhhh nope


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The chinese will buy that unicorn off ya for top dollar.
> You thought bear gall bladder was pricey?
> Pshhhh nope



Wonder what they would pay for the gall bladder of a man who shanked a leprechaun and benched 1,000,000lbs.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 13, 2022)

Fuck that was supposed to be private


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 13, 2022)

I for one, am super disappointed you killed a unicorn, shanked a leprechaun, and didn't do any Interpretive Irish glitter jigs over the dead bodies.

I had higher hopes for you man. 

And cheating muscle ups? Seriously? And you call yourself a crossfitter??

Ps- seriously impressive work on the bench press. I'm in awe of your work ethic 😍


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> 1 million huh? That's a lot of plates. Hope you had to round up all the 5's and it was a tedious affair.



You callin' me a liar? They were fashioned out of depleted uranium. Army surplus plates. 



Slabiathan said:


> Love it, man! Congrats on the 1,000,000 lb bench! Shanking a leprechaun is no easy feat!



Thanks man! @CJ  thinks I'm lying...but he can eat a bag of b-holes. But let's keep that between us that I said that. 



silentlemon1011 said:


> The chinese will buy that unicorn off ya for top dollar.
> You thought bear gall bladder was pricey?
> Pshhhh nope



I'm a 13 year old Chinese girl. You are correct...and racist. 



Human_Backhoe said:


> Wonder what they would pay for the gall bladder of a man who shanked a leprechaun and benched 1,000,000lbs.





Human_Backhoe said:


> Fuck that was supposed to be private



Damn it man. Get it together. If I go down...you to down. Get it?!?



Bomb10shell said:


> I for one, am super disappointed you killed a unicorn, shanked a leprechaun, and didn't do any Interpretive Irish glitter jigs over the dead bodies.
> 
> I had higher hopes for you man.
> 
> ...



How do you know I didn't!? My log has gotten a bad reputation lately. I leave out all the rain dancing and musical numbers. 🎵jazz hands 👐🎵

Thank you for the kind words, for sure. Hard to be older and still work at any kind of high level. Feels like quicksand sometimes.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Watch: garble flarble blabba labba doo dah hibbity dibbity


It's barble flabba not flarble blabba you unicorn killing communist dunce.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's barble flabba not flarble blabba you unicorn killing communist dunce.



Uh...listen, comrade...uh friend. I was just venting. I didn't even mean all that. I was just buying time with idle chat. Just stalin, if you will, while my lenin sheets were drying. 

Stay tuned to Wednesday...I'm going to be doing some SERIOUS sickle and hammer work.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I leave out all the rain dancing and musical numbers. 🎵jazz hands 👐🎵


If there's no dancing musical numbers full of jazz hands, I'll be very sad 😞


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> If there's no dancing musical numbers full of jazz hands, I'll be very sad 😞



I'm actually doing an off-broadway rendition of jersey boys as we speak....where I paint myself orange, drink all day, talk about my mom's lasagna, and talk about knocking everyone out. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Uh...listen, comrade...uh friend. I was just venting. I didn't even mean all that. I was just buying time with idle chat. Just stalin, if you will, while my lenin sheets were drying.
> 
> Stay tuned to Wednesday...I'm going to be doing some SERIOUS sickle and hammer work.


For a guy who benches a million pounds I just expect better grammar out of you.  You've come to tzar to let us all down like that.

After 5 minutes I also realized there are no puns to be made with Khruschev,  Gorbachev or Yeltsin.  Those names just don't hit the Marx.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> For a guy who benches a million pounds I just expect better grammar out of you.  You've come to tzar to let us all down like that.
> 
> After 5 minutes I also realized there are no puns to be made with Khruschev,  Gorbachev or Yeltsin.  Those names just don't hit the Marx.



*YOU'RE 😡


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> *YOU'RE 😡


Than.

Stop Putin others down and get back to work.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm sure you've all missed me and wondered: "hey, where's my best buddy, Jol?"

Well, here I am. Not dead.

Work has been crushing my soul lately. Huge 2+ year project "finishing" up this month. Boss unexpectedly dropped dead last week. So...me and two other highly trained chimps are dragging it over the finish line. We're going to make it, fam.

But....

I got a call on a distressed property a few weeks ago. Ordinarily, with my life in shambles, I would have passed on this one...but it was a duplex that I was offered for damn near NOTHING. Instantaneous close, practically. But...it was in bad shape...rats had tunneled all through the place. Looked like Swiss cheese. The deadbeat tenants had even abandoned it. Metal roof and ACs were both g2g 👍🏻.

But, I always say, I'm the best...and I am. Did everything myself: some exterior siding, doors, subflooring, LVP flooring, carpet, sheetrock, electrical, every window (ALL had been busted out...NOT ONE INTACT WINDOW--but, I replaced them all with plexiglass...lol), and plumbing myself. All after hours...because I don't pull permits on a house. 8-5 Government inspector punks can kiss my ass.

Everybody that knows jol, knows he's a liar...but, I'm not going to lie for the next few sentences: I renovated both units (2200sqft) for $6800 buckaroos.....in 10 days. Thanks for the 10% off coupon, home Depot.

So from 8ish (🤣)--5pm I was at work. From 6pm-12am on the weekdays, and 8am-? over last weekend, I was Mr HandiJol (no masturbation jokes, please 😡).

So did I work out? Sort of. On the days when I couldn't hit the weights on my lunch (which was every day, but Monday this week), I did a little something in the morning. Skipped the weekend stuff.  No wrestling or jiu jitsu.

2x10 squat @225
2x10 weighted vest pushups 
2x10 weighted vest pullups
2x10 deads @225
2x10 OHP @95lbs (forgive me I was working over my head all week)
2x10 decline situps
No cardio at all.

Did it all in a circuit in the garage in ~30min. 

Food was mostly protein shakes and bars. I couldn't bring myself to eat in that place. 

Well...hope you enjoyed another useless non-lifting log filled with HIIT construction and shit.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 16, 2022)

Your painting could use some work, but otherwise, doing a sweet job of killing it out there Ol HandiJol


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Its about time! 10 days to complete that little bit of work!?  pshhhh.  Were you sleeping on the job?



seriously though..nice find! sorry to hear about your boss


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Its about time! 10 days to complete that little bit of work!?  pshhhh.  Were you sleeping on the job?
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though..nice find! sorry to hear about your boss



I'm old, bro! 

The boss that spent all last year trying to fire me for not doing CRT and vax stuff died...and I'm just devastated. 😐


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Your painting could use some work, but otherwise, doing a sweet job of killing it out there Ol HandiJol



I'm happy to report that the bad word that I painted in the wall dried nicely...and the second coat really made it pop.

So now I've figured out a way to subliminally manipulate my tenants...which is important to me...because I'm evil. 😬


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

That is a shitload of work in 10 days.  Remind me to never rent from you though.

The boss "unexpectedly" died or was he assassinated?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2022)

Impressive qork handi jol!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> That is a shitload of work in 10 days.  Remind me to never rent from you though.
> 
> The boss "unexpectedly" died or was he assassinated?



You don't ever want to be under my power, trend. Ever. If I controlled the roof over your head....you wouldn't own that magnificent wheelbarrow. It'd be mine. 

As far as the boss goes, he died while driving. They thought he died in a car accident, but it was too minor. Apparently he just "stopped living" behind the wheel of his amazing audi R8.

We used to be best friends. Coached little league and whatnot. I'll ask his wife about the deets on our date this weekend.

Fucker made my life hell, though. Glad he's dead. Wished I could have done it myself or at least been there to watch it. Hope he's on a spit in hell. Not even close to kidding.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You don't ever want to be under my power, trend. Ever. If I controlled the roof over your head....you wouldn't own that magnificent wheelbarrow. It'd be mine.
> 
> As far as the boss goes, he died while driving. They thought he died in a car accident, but it was too minor. Apparently he just "stopped living" behind the wheel of his amazing audi R8.
> 
> ...


Can you claim dibs on the wife and the R8 simultaneously?

And my wheelbarrow is mine dammit.  I don't care if you own the roof or not.  That thing and I are joined at the hip and you can't have it.  Ever.  Period.  End of story.


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Can you claim dibs on the wife and the R8 simultaneously?
> 
> And my wheelbarrow is mine dammit.  I don't care if you own the roof or not.  That thing and I are joined at the hip and you can't have it.  Ever.  Period.  End of story.


Rednecks ,, wheelbarrow .... *runs n gets a helmet ,,, here hold my beer !!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Rednecks ,, wheelbarrow .... *runs n gets a helmet ,,, here hold my beer !!
> View attachment 28467


I am 100% confident this is exactly what would happen if the three of us got together with the wheelbarrow.  I imagine firearms would also be involved and, since Jol would be there, goats as well.


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I am 100% confident this is exactly what would happen if the three of us got together with the wheelbarrow.  I imagine firearms would also be involved and, since Jol would be there, goats as well.


Oh hell yeah for sure , if i'm riding a goat or a wheelbarrow you can bet im firing my 6 guns in the air and giving a hearty YEEEEHAW!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You don't ever want to be under my power, trend. Ever. If I controlled the roof over your head....you wouldn't own that magnificent wheelbarrow. It'd be mine.
> 
> As far as the boss goes, he died while driving. They thought he died in a car accident, but it was too minor. Apparently he just "stopped living" behind the wheel of his amazing audi R8.
> 
> ...


After reading your last two sentences...


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> After reading your last two sentences...
> 
> View attachment 28469



I'm a savage, man.

"He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man.” ― Samuel Johnson


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Can you claim dibs on the wife and the R8 simultaneously?
> 
> And my wheelbarrow is mine dammit.  I don't care if you own the roof or not.  That thing and I are joined at the hip and you can't have it.  Ever.  Period.  End of story.



She did text me to come to the funeral...😬

Never is a long time, Trend. Long damn time.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I am 100% confident this is exactly what would happen if the three of us got together with the wheelbarrow.  I imagine firearms would also be involved and, since Jol would be there, goats as well.


Would it be weird if I had a helmet with horn holes drilled out? Asking for a friend...😶


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Would it be weird if I had a helmet with horn holes drilled out? Asking for a friend...😶


Only weird if he's got a tanker helmet and goggles tucked in his alice pack isnt it ? .... asking for same friend.


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> She did text me to come to the funeral...😬
> 
> Never is a long time, Trend. Long damn time.


Ever.  Not never.  Than.  Your.  Their.


Joliver said:


> Would it be weird if I had a helmet with horn holes drilled out? Asking for a friend...😶


It would be weird if you didn't


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 17, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Would it be weird if I had a helmet with horn holes drilled out? Asking for a friend...😶


I think @Human_Backhoe might have a set of longhorns rolling around for this project 🤔


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Oct 10, 2022)

10 Oct 

Was supposed to be upper day. I ended up rasslin' for a couple of hours on my lunch. Got absolutely gassed by a kid 20lbs lighter than me. I asked him why he wasn't breathing hard and he said: "the future is now old man." I would tell you the scores, but I'd be tempted to lie about them...make me sound cool or maybe fake an e-injury.

I told him to stop being a jerk or he wasn't getting anything from turk-a-claus on Thanksgiving and he said: "I already have something to be thankful for...I don't hurt when I get out of bed, like you."

This kid has wounded me deeply. 

But it's also a harbinger of what always ends up being my holiday tradition. Cutting to 220 over the holidays. 

So...I'll begin that process shortly. 

All this test and extra calories has my clown car's suspension sagging.


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 10 Oct
> 
> Was supposed to be upper day. I ended up rasslin' for a couple of hours on my lunch. Got absolutely gassed by a kid 20lbs lighter than me. I asked him why he wasn't breathing hard and he said: "the future is now old man." I would tell you the scores, but I'd be tempted to lie about them...make me sound cool or maybe fake an e-injury.
> 
> ...


You didnt fake a palsy spasm and bag tag the lil bastard  ? 

Stand there rubbing your wrist while your hand jumps around watching him writhe in agony clutching at his self.

Talking about how sorry you are and cant control it since The Nam at the battle DangBangQuang or some shit.

Maybe you are getting senile  🤔


----------



## Joliver (Oct 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> You didnt fake a palsy spasm and bag tag the lil bastard  ?
> 
> Stand there rubbing your wrist while your hand jumps around watching him writhe in agony clutching at his self.
> 
> ...



We call it the ole "5 on 2" in wrestling. Lol 

Should have...but I was so tired, I saw my Harambe and my grandma at the end of this bright tunnel.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Lmao dude I need
Like a Joliver Daily Devitional in my pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao dude I need
> Like a Joliver Daily Devitional in my pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every now and again you'd get something good. But it'd mostly be me talking about my house falling off it's blocks or my ex getting the lawnmower in the divorce. Fuckin' bitch. 😔


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Every now and again you'd get something good. But it'd mostly be me talking about my house falling off it's blocks or my ex getting the lawnmower in the divorce. Fuckin' bitch. 😔


Good riddance.  I hate lawnmowers.


----------



## Yano (Oct 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Good riddance.  I hate lawnmowers.


Rototillers can be tricky too


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Rototillers can be tricky too


Nothing can be worse then a Ditchwitch.  I destroyed a guys yard with one of those as a teenager trying to redo his sprinkler system.


----------



## Yano (Oct 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nothing can be worse then a Ditchwitch.  I destroyed a guys yard with one of those as a teenager trying to redo his sprinkler system.


Found an old chain some one had wrapped around a tree way back and it had grown around it with a stump grinder once ,, that made a hell of a ruckus for a couple seconds


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Found an old chain some one had wrapped around a tree way back and it had grown around it with a stump grinder once ,, that made a hell of a ruckus for a couple seconds


That would make me literally shit my pants.


----------



## Yano (Oct 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> That would make me literally shit my pants.


No poopin but alot of WTF WTF OH FUCK and fumbling to shut shit off


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 11, 2022)

I sincerely missed the woes of ol Jol. Welcome back sir


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 11, 2022)

Fuck this log been pm this guy for months to fight me and he never replies. Says he's training calves but I don't see it


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I sincerely missed the woes of ol Jol. Welcome back sir



Well, I got fired from Walmart for selling buggies/carts (depending on if you're a human or not) to the metal scrappers. So you'll be seeing a lot of me for the next few weeks before my sentencing.

Good to see you. 😉


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Fuck this log been pm this guy for months to fight me and he never replies. Says he's training calves but I don't see it



I've sent you the addresses of my former in-laws....and they remain healthy. What sort of fight scam you running anyway? 

I send address. You show up and fight the description I provide. That's how this shit works, for fuck sakes.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> carts


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

@Slabiathan  I knew you were a leftist green new deal plant lovin' commie. 

All my ferns are going out in the frost tonight.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm a red blooded America loving plant loving patriot. Spare the plants and I'll buy a buggy from you and call in a favor for your sentencing.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, I got fired from Walmart for selling buggies/carts (depending on if you're a human or not) to the metal scrappers. So you'll be seeing a lot of me for the next few weeks before my sentencing.
> 
> Good to see you. 😉



Holy shit! Me too! Do you live in East St Louis?
The store manager said "you's guy's" when he was screaming at me and i was the only one there.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Holy shit! Me too! Do you live in East St Louis?
> The store manager said "you's guy's" when he was screaming at me and i was the only one there.



Nobody really "lives" in st Louis. They survive. 

But yes. That was me. Pleasure to meet you. Sorry it wasn't under more pleasant circumstances. 😬


----------



## Joliver (Oct 11, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I'm a red blooded America loving plant loving patriot. Spare the plants and I'll buy a buggy from you and call in a favor for your sentencing.



Get me probation and I'll go solely meatatarian. 👍🏻


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

I like this log but feel it needs a wider variety of topics and more sarcasm. Here are my suggestions:

Pics of all ex wives and current girlfriend so we can rank them
Pics of multi unit housing renovations from start to finish
Philosophical discussion on the merits of dating a cryptozoologist 
Goat yoga
More odes and poems
Powerlifting experiences and stories
Excavator operating instructions for dummies
Guns
Guns
Historic guns
Guns
Recommended books on military aviation
Boobs (preferably female)
If this needs to be behind some sort of paywall I would gladly cough up $8/year.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I like this log but feel it needs a wider variety of topics and more sarcasm. Here are my suggestions:
> 
> Pics of all ex wives and current girlfriend so we can rank them



This seems mean spirited. You just want to mock ole jol for "hawg hunting."  This feels like a humiliation ritual.



Trendkill said:


> Pics of multi unit housing renovations from start to finish



You want me...to crush my bones again...doing another house? You unbelievable bastard. What have I ever done to you?  Although I have a pic of a floor I need to redo because my meth/floor man did it wrong. He's great at meth...ok at flooring.



Trendkill said:


> Philosophical discussion on the merits of dating a cryptozoologist



Bitcoin's in the dumpster man...let it go.



Trendkill said:


> Goat yoga



Seems easy enough. Can do.



Trendkill said:


> More odes and poems



Would haikus work too?
No idea why you want this.
It seems strange to me.



Trendkill said:


> Powerlifting experiences and stories



I bombed out on the deadlift once. I used to leave mint green tic-tacs on the ground in the warm up area...hoping people would think it was halo.



Trendkill said:


> Excavator operating instructions for dummies



"Instructions" seems like you want many pages and I don't know how many pages I can write "don't drink and flip it over" on before it becomes a really huge font size.



Trendkill said:


> Guns
> Guns
> Historic guns
> Guns



I can probably do some historic guns. Seems reasonable. Modern guns...you'll have to break in to see them.



Trendkill said:


> Recommended books on military aviation



I've got a few technical manuals on my favorite planes.

I've an accident report on the space shuttle Columbia breaking up upon re-entry that people want to read...until they read it.  One person wanted to....and by their own admission they were "haunted" by it.

Same for the Challenger...although it isn't as detailed and/or graphic. It's a lot of pages of the government basically saying Morton Thiokol is no longer open for business.

I've also got a crash report on a raptor where the pilot retracted the landing gear before he'd reached enough air speed to rotate. It's pretty good. Lots of pages of the air force calling a guy a fucking moron.

The back story of the f22 crash is amazing. Air force's version of a top gun pilot is soloing out to take on the Navy's top gun pilot for combined forces air supremacy. Doesn't even get off the ground and destroys his plane. Lol

I've got a book on the Messerschmitt 262 that comes across as deeply antisemitic. 🤷‍♂️. Turns out that entire country didn't care for "the jews." You'll need that bit of context to understand...well, the book, I guess.



Trendkill said:


> Boobs (preferably female)
> If this needs to be behind some sort of paywall I would gladly cough up $8/year.



Preferably. Noted. I've been on a 80's ladies kick for a bit. Not from the 1980s....but octogenarians. Don't knock it until I show a sampling.

Anyway...I hope to over promise and under deliver on this, like everything else i do.

And I'd also like to apologize for having a log.... excuse me...got choked up a bit....a log that is so....ehem... allergies man...whoo. I am sorry my log is terrible. It's just hard...to make people smile... especially the people...man this is hard...you can do this jol.... especially the people you want to break into their homes and steal their stuff and do them harm....and maybe pet their dogs and stuff.

I can't. I need to stop.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Would haikus work too?
> No idea why you want this.
> It seems strange to me.


This is 5/8/5 (idea being three syllables and all) so this must be a Jolku.


Joliver said:


> I bombed out on the deadlift once. I used to leave mint green tic-tacs on the ground in the warm up area...hoping people would think it was halo.


No joke I knew a guy that carried Benadryl in his pocket at meets that was often mistaken for dbol.  No idea why you would need Bendaryl at a powerlifting meet unless it was the USAPL and you were so bored you needed to take a nap.


Joliver said:


> I've got a few technical manuals on my favorite planes.
> 
> I've an accident report on the space shuttle Columbia breaking up upon re-entry that people want to read...until they read it.  One person wanted to....and by their own admission they were "haunted" by it.
> 
> ...


This all sounds awesome.  Send it over.  Crazy, antisemitic, occultist bastards that they were they could still engineer some fine machinery.  Who would have ever thunk to put a jet engine on an airplane???


Joliver said:


> Preferably. Noted. I've been on a 80's ladies kick for a bit. Not from the 1980s....but octogenarians. Don't knock it until I show a sampling.


This would be more difficult to look at than the Challenger crash report.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This is 5/8/5 (idea being three syllables and all) so this must be a Jolku.



Not even getting partial credit? How stingy can one person be....god...😡

.667 will get you into Cooperstown. But here you are...being you. 😐



Trendkill said:


> This all sounds awesome.  Send it over.  Crazy, antisemitic, occultist bastards that they were they could still engineer some fine machinery.  Who would have ever thunk to put a jet engine on an airplane???



Shawn Messerschmitt. That's who. 



Trendkill said:


> This would be more difficult to look at than the Challenger crash report.



To be fair, they both look like burn victims 😬. I've said too much. 

My dream, one day, is to fully ostracize you from this forum. I'm gonna win one day. 

Also....*you're 😐


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Not even getting partial credit? How stingy can one person be....god...😡
> 
> .667 will get you into Cooperstown. But here you are...being you. 😐


.667 will not get you into Cooperstown.  The highest career batting average is .366 by one Ty Cobb and the great Nap Lajoie holds the single season record of .426.  Therefore, you must have been referring to something like Slugging or OPS and .667 is pedestrian or, shall I say, Joliverian at best in those categories.  Clearly Japanese poetry and baseball statistics are not your strong points.


Joliver said:


> Shawn Messerschmitt. That's who.


Ah yes, Shawn.  Second  cousin of George Hackenschmidt if I recall.


Joliver said:


> To be fair, they both look like burn victims 😬. I've said too much.
> 
> My dream, one day, is to fully ostracize you from this forum. I'm gonna win one day.
> 
> Also....*you're 😐


I can't be ostracized because I'm not an ostrich.  Plus I think that involves removing foreskin or something.  Pervert.

Their.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> .667 will not get you into Cooperstown.  The highest career batting average is .366 by one Ty Cobb and the great Nap Lajoie holds the single season record of .426.  Therefore, you must have been referring to something like Slugging or OPS and .667 is pedestrian or, shall I say, Joliverian at best in those categories.  Clearly Japanese poetry and baseball statistics are not your strong points.
> 
> Ah yes, Shawn.  Second  cousin of George Hackenschmidt if I recall.
> 
> ...


Would you two fags just meet up and fuck already. This sexual tension is sickening


----------



## Joliver (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> .667 will not get you into Cooperstown.  The highest career batting average is .366 by one Ty Cobb and the great Nap Lajoie holds the single season record of .426.  Therefore, you must have been referring to something like Slugging or OPS and .667 is pedestrian or, shall I say, Joliverian at best in those categories.  Clearly Japanese poetry and baseball statistics are not your strong points.



Oh...you're talking about my great uncle Ty. Yeah...I mean...he's cool and whatnot. But you owe me $8 bucks for referring to him. Royalties...etc. it's the law. 

It not that I'm not good at Japanese poetry. It's that I can't count. You're wrong again. Idiot. 



Trendkill said:


> Ah yes, Shawn.  Second  cousin of George Hackenschmidt if I recall.



We don't call them "second cousins" in Alabama. The correct term is "fiancé."



Trendkill said:


> I can't be ostracized because I'm not an ostrich.  Plus I think that involves removing foreskin or something.  Pervert.



You, sir, are an emu at best. Not a regal ostrich.



Trendkill said:


> Their.



Than.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Would you two fags just meet up and fuck already. This sexual tension is sickening



I'm not allowed to leave the state because of a simple misunderstanding between my fist and a gas station attendant that mocked me for buying horny goat weed. It's not what you think though...my goat was just not up for our date and I was just looking out for her.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Would you two fags just meet up and fuck already. This sexual tension is sickening


It's the gingers.  They get me everytime.  Can't help that the dude appears to have the exact same moronic sense of humor I also possess.  If he wasn't so into goats and ex wives we could probably make it work.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh...you're talking about my great uncle Ty. Yeah...I mean...he's cool and whatnot. But you owe me $8 bucks for referring to him. Royalties...etc. it's the law.
> 
> It not that I'm not good at Japanese poetry. It's that I can't count. You're wrong again. Idiot.
> 
> ...


I'm worried if I respond to this that @Achillesking is gonna want to join in on a threesome.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's the gingers.  They get me everytime.  Can't help that the dude appears to have the exact same moronic sense of humor I also possess.  If he wasn't so into goats and ex wives we could probably make it work.


Don't let the fiery crop of weenie hair fool you. He suckered me into buying him a goat and still didn't let me hit


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I'm worried if I respond to this that @Achillesking is gonna want to join in on a threesome.


Threesome ?!?!? Send me an addy


----------



## Joliver (Oct 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's the gingers.  They get me everytime.  Can't help that the dude appears to have the exact same moronic sense of humor I also possess.  If he wasn't so into goats and ex wives we could probably make it work.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't let the fiery crop of weenie hair fool you. He suckered me into buying him a goat and still didn't let me hit


Glad I'm not the only one that fell for the goat trick.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't let the fiery crop of weenie hair fool you. He suckered me into buying him a goat and still didn't let me hit





Trendkill said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that fell for the goat trick.




You guys seem pissed off. What's got you fella's goats lately? Geez. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You guys seem pissed off. What's got you fella's goats lately? Geez. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 30026
> View attachment 30027


Current live feed from Jol's barnyard cam.


----------



## Leviathan (Oct 13, 2022)

Wicked… 


Tubular, man


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2022)

Leviathan said:


> Wicked…
> 
> 
> Tubular, man



I'm watching you 👀.....but I'm old, drink, and go to bed early...so I doubt it'll amount to much.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2022)

Off to the farm for the weekend. Probably will do some sit ups and shit. May just copy and paste an old workout I didn't really do. 

$8 bucks*  to the first person that finds the workout log i plagiarized....



































*A picture of $8 usd. All forum members are excluded from winning anything in this log now, and forever.


----------



## Yano (Oct 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Off to the farm for the weekend. Probably will do some sit ups and shit. May just copy and paste an old workout I didn't really do.
> 
> $8 bucks*  to the first person that finds the workout log i plagiarized....
> 
> ...


See ya at the farm ....


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Off to the farm for the weekend. Probably will do some sit ups and shit. May just copy and paste an old workout I didn't really do.
> 
> $8 bucks*  to the first person that finds the workout log i plagiarized....
> 
> ...


Morherfucker you own a farm tooooooo?!?!?!?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Morherfucker you own a farm tooooooo?!?!?!?


They give farms away to anyone in Alabama.  Not many people crazy enough to live there AND run a farm.  Requires a unique personality.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> They give farms away to anyone in Alabama.  Not many people crazy enough to live there AND run a farm.  Requires a unique personality.


You don't even understand how hard I'm going to kidnap this dude.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You don't even understand how hard I'm going to kidnap this dude.



As a farmer I feel left out.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> As a farmer I feel left out.


Your brother already planning on kidnapping you. Duh I says too much !!


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You don't even understand how hard I'm going to kidnap this dude.


This sounds like a threat of physical violence.  Reported.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This sounds like a threat of physical violence.  Reported.


More like bhole violence


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> More like bhole violence


That reminds me.  I saw this the other day and laughed my ass off.  In between kidnapping attempts you should get a shirt made out of this:


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> That reminds me.  I saw this the other day and laughed my ass off.  In between kidnapping attempts you should get a shirt made out of this:
> 
> View attachment 30225


Lol that's pretty funny


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Lol that's pretty funny


I'm like a fungus.  I grow on you slowly until one day you realize you can't live without me.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I'm like a fungus.  I grow on you slowly until one day you realize you can't live without me.


I like everyone except @TomJ because he ignores me


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> They give farms away to anyone in Alabama.  Not many people crazy enough to live there AND run a farm.  Requires a unique personality.



Don't even know how you city slickers do it......


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 15, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I like everyone except @TomJ because he ignores me


He's just too busy banging nymphomaniacs and recovering from the contest.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> He's just too busy banging nymphomaniacs and recovering from the contest.


Rough life


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 15, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Rough life


Agree but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2022)

@Human_Backhoe hey... professional farmer question. Is my electrical fence working if my calves are scratching themselves on it?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> @Human_Backhoe hey... professional farmer question. Is my electrical fence working if my calves are scratching themselves on it?
> 
> View attachment 30453


The pain is the only way that cow can cum


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> @Human_Backhoe hey... professional farmer question. Is my electrical fence working if my calves are scratching themselves on it?
> 
> View attachment 30453



As not only a farmer but electrician as well, I will have to say no. Although @Achillesking makes a good point.  I feel close to this cow. 


Although just to make your day worse.  

This is what happens when you accidentally over feed Berkshire pigs.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> As not only a farmer but electrician as well, I will have to say no. Although @Achillesking makes a good point.  I feel close to this cow.
> 
> 
> Although just to make your day worse.
> ...



Well damn it. I'll have to get on that here in a sec. 

That pendulum swings both ways. I processed a hog that was so lean that it didn't make grease in the pan when I cooked the "sausage." Basically I fucked up so bad I made an isopure whey protein pig. 😞


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> As not only a farmer but electrician as well, I will have to say no. Although @Achillesking makes a good point.  I feel close to this cow.
> 
> 
> Although just to make your day worse.
> ...


Ewww buzzes girl friend...gross


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 16, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well damn it. I'll have to get on that here in a sec.
> 
> That pendulum swings both ways. I processed a hog that was so lean that it didn't make grease in the pan when I cooked the "sausage." Basically I fucked up so bad I made an isopure whey protein pig. 😞



I live near the biggest carrot farming patch in North America in.  I can get 1ton of carrots for $50....I might over feed a bit


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 16, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ewww buzzes girl friend...gross


 
Unless the wife is tazzing me with a belt around my neck.....there is no point.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 17, 2022)

If that cow is as inbred as the rest of your state then I’d say the fence is working normally.


----------

